# Defend Ambrose's Booking Now



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-ZERO. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.*


It was fucking stupid. Its because Ambrose is the most over member of the SHIELD and Vince wants Reigns to be THE GUY and he likes Seth the 2nd most.

Just a way to bury Ambrose even more. He is going to go back to jobbing all the time just like when he was US champion.

You could have had Ambrose win this match, then at the end have the light goes out and have that play out.

Ambrose could be a huge star but they are trying to ruin him, I hope it back fires like it did with Daniel Bryan. Vince never learns.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm deeply unhappy. But this feud is far from fucking over, he's just going to be sidelined for a good while now. 

Gutted, so gutted.


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

I bet there was alot of conflict behind the scenes on the booking. At the end of the day, one guy that's out of touch and increasingly senile has final say.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

it's ryback all over again


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I... I can't. 

Why couldn't they do this AFTER the match and after beating Rollins? :trips7

This company deserves death.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Rename him lunatic gimmick since WWE will bury him like they did Sandow and other exceptional talents.

IWC favorites probably get buried to make certain peoples' egos happy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man is hype tonight :maury


----------



## Jdaoud (Sep 24, 2013)

krai999 said:


> it's ryback all over again


thing is vince liked ryback, its just it was too early on to give him a world championship.

This is stupid though, rollins already has the briefcase, so no matter what his push is secure, if he loses to ambrose he still gets into the main event picture by cashing in the brief case.

Ambrose could've won, looked strong, bray could've appeared, been a fucking creep, and it would've been perfect.

instead they botched it. again.

fucking wwe. why do i watch?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

How long will it be before he's turned heel buried at the hands of Cena. I'm guessing somewhere between Mania and SummerSlam.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-0. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.*


Rollins is better than Ambrose.

That's why.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Didn't lose clean.




























Okay, I tried. :side:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BotchSpecialist said:


> Rename him lunatic gimmick since WWE will bury him like they did Sandow and other exceptional talents.
> 
> IWC favorites probably get buried to make certain peoples' egos happy.


Vince is always wrong too LOL

He never saw Austin as a star, he never saw Punk as a star, and he never saw Bryan as a star. That is just three major ones off the top of my head.

He is going to be wrong with Ambrose too, and I can't wait until Reigns gets shitted on by the WWE universe. I can easily see Ambrose chants taking over the shows like DB chants did.




Rex Randal said:


> Rollins is better than Ambrose.
> 
> That's why.


But he's not. Rollins has better booking, Ambrose is a better talent. Ambrose is better in the ring and on the mic than Rollins.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

If they wanted to "bury" Ambrose he would have lost the match clean without looking like he ever had a chance. This was called protecting, not burying, which is pretty much the opposite.

That being said I'm pretty ticked off to get a screwjob non-finish to a PPV, and on top of that a pretty good sign that Ambrose/Rollins are done for now without there ever being a clean finish. It sucked pretty hard.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

Can't.
Dreadful television, i am done with wwe until bryan is back.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

WWE suck, thats it.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

Mania 31:

Rock/Brock special attraction match

Shield triple threat WWE title

Ambrose is winning the Rumble. I guaran-damn-tee it.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Why this sucks:
1. Dean never got his redemption. He never got that W over Seth.
2. Another Wyatt-feud that begins with a random attack.
3. Neither Ambrose or Wyatt have won a singles-feud and they both need to win one. WWE is gonna sacrifice Ambrose to salvage Wyatt.

Why this is awesome:
1. Ambrose vs. Wyatt promos.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

relax


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

Shalashaska said:


> I... I can't.
> 
> Why couldn't they do this AFTER the match and after beating Rollins? :trips7
> 
> This company deserves death.


Because if they have Rollins win by cheating, then they can extend the feud longer.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Some people just don't get it, the only way you will get good booking is if Vince likes you. There's a reason his favorites Cena, AJ etc are ALWAYS in the spotlight. Even Foley said it, no one else's opinion matter whether it's HHH, Steph, Dunn or Shane if Vince disagrees with it. He wants Reigns to be the guy, so he won't book Ambrose to the top.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Stop crying.


#1 Do you REALLY want Ambrose to get his payoff victory with SUCH a shitty crowd? Dude barely had any support even with all those spots.

#2 Ambrose DOMINATED that match and came out of their looking stronger than before. If anything we should be complaining about Rollins who was booked like shit, which is understandable though.

#3 It's sympathetic textbook booking 101. Ambrose doesn't have enough support to get Daniel Bryan'd to the top right now. Make the fans want him to win so bad that they cheer their lungs out for him

#4 Any other Wyatt return would be doomed from the start. Wyatt NEEDS to generate heat to be successful. Ambrose is the hottest face and interrupting right before he wins is a great way to get heat.

#5 It makes Rollins/Orton/Authority dilemma much more interesting.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> But he's not. Rollins has better booking, Ambrose is a better talent. Ambrose is better in the ring and on the mic than Rollins.


Ambrose isn't better in the ring. Mic skills are debatable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

> If they wanted to "bury" Ambrose he would have lost the match clean without looking like he ever had a chance. This was called protecting, not burying, which is pretty much the opposite.


*
PROTECTING? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? He looked like a GEEK. He got punked by Wyatt just like he got punked by everyone else for the past 4 months. He isn't allowed to pin anyone who matters. He isn't even allowed to pin KANE! How the FUCK is getting DQed and having your ass kicked for 1/3rd of the year protection? *


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You don't have to win in order to get over in a feud......? :draper2


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Better to lose this way, than clean. Anyways, this won't be the end of the Ambrose-Rollins feud.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Makes no sense, that feud is far from over. We don't need an Ambrose/Wyatt feud now, makes no sense. Both guys can't afford to lose a feud right now.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got nothing.

But at least I got an early Wrestlemania present: Ambrose v Wyatt. 

Maybe it could result in Ambrose turning heel in 2015.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The problem with Ambrose's booking is the announcing for the main event was the worst piece of atrocious shit ever. Cena vs. Orton got such dramatic announcing and the three stooges just didn't feel like selling anything when it came time for the REAL main event. The match/booking/story was all superb -- the double table spot was excellent, the Ambrose Elbow Drop and Powerbomb spots were excellent and the Wyatt interference was great. If JR was calling that, it would have felt special, and in turn, made the upcoming Ambrose/Wyatt feud even more special.

But yeah, we're going to have to start hijacking shows again.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Stupid booking is stupid, a urinage/Rock Bottom is Ambroses kryptonite, not a rehashed Foley bump, not numerous chairshots, not an elbow through a table on the outside...a urinage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rex Randal said:


> Ambrose isn't better in the ring. Mic skills are debatable.


yes Ambrose is better in the ring, and its not even close to be debatable about mic skills. Ambrose is great on the mic where as Rollins is average.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

Ambrose's booking is fine.

Wins and Losses don't mean shit.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Ambrose is super over, can't believe this shit!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Swag said:


> Stop crying.
> 
> 
> #1 Do you REALLY want Ambrose to get his payoff victory with SUCH a shitty crowd? Dude barely had any support even with all those spots.
> ...


1. Crowd doesn't matter. Ambrose should have won. End of. Now he lost yet AGAIN to the same fucking person who has dominated the majority of the fued since it started effectively making Ambrose look like a complete geek yet again. 

2. See #1. Rollins still won all of their matches. Rollins still took Ambrose out for a month. Rollins came out of this fued looking better than ever as a heel. 

3. Damage control. It's shit booking 101. This was the match Ambrose should have won to end this fued and build some momentum. 

4. He could have done if after an Ambrose win or tomorrow on Raw and still get heat with how over Ambrose is.

5. It doesn't.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WWE said:


> You don't have to win in order to get over in a feud......? :draper2


There is that. But honestly, I don't want Wyatt losing his first major feud back and I'm not sure Ambrose can take ANOTHER loss despite how strongly he was booked tonight.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-0. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.*


I knew from the jump that Rollins was probably winning. Why? Because its October and they need a Top Heel for the spring. Its WWE Booking 101 that the heel goes over in the fall. Remember this time last year when Bryan was getting screwed left and right by Orton? Oh right. The closer we get, the more I think that Rollins is getting the Title @ Rumble via a Cena Win over Lesnar and a MITB cash-in.

But how he won this match? Fuck. That. I'm relatively sure that they were trying for a variation on a Deus Ex Machina ending... but seriously.. it fell flat on its face. And the crowd shit all over that thing. You don't take the best HIAC match in years, one that actually felt dangerous at times, have two guys take the Michaels Bump, and then shit out that ending. You. Just. Don't.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yes Ambrose is better in the ring, and its not even close to be debatable about mic skills. Ambrose is great on the mic where as Rollins is average.


Rollins is the worker.

Ambrose is the talker.

Reigns is the look.

Everyone knows this. 

Rollins' mic skills have improved tremendously and he is showing the quickest growth in the shortest amount of time out of the three. 

That is why he is getting built up to put over Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All I'm gonna say is when you have a 5 month storyline play out with TONS of fuckery every single week, and then you finally get to a PPV like Hell in a Cell that has such a finality to it, you have to, FOR ONCE, send the fans home happy and give them a clean finish FOR ONCE in this damn feud. Not sure what tonight's outcome accomplished other than we are getting Dean/Bray, which is fine. But you still have to finish up the storyline that we have just sat through for five fucking months. It's not that hard.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuck Vince for this. Let Dean win first! If he doesn't go over Wyatt (he won't) I don't think I'll be able to handle watching more of this garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE said:


> You don't have to win in order to get over in a feud......? :draper2


That is true if you lose 2-1 or 3-2 in the feud matches and you look strong and lose the final match

But if you lose al the matches in the feud, then that isn to getting over. It makes you look like a putz and weak, it doesn't help you at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose is better on the mic, even though he comes off as forced at times. But he's definitely not better in the ring.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

tailhook said:


> You don't take the best HIAC match in years, one that actually felt dangerous at times, have two guys take the Michaels Bump, and then shit out that ending. You. Just. Don't.


WWE ppv matches end in controversy 90% of the time.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ambrose/Rollins can easily be picked up at another time, Ambrose beat the hell out of Rollins for majority of the match, the only time Rollins got any offense was due to interference, it was basically 4 vs 1 and Ambrose was still opening the proverbial can of whoop-ass..

WWE went all out to re establish Wyatt and they did that very well, Wyatt came off as a monster tonight. I'm sure that hologram wasn't cheap, WWE is behind Bray and it's obvious now.

The talking point of this ppv is Wyatt vs Ambrose, these two are going to dominate our tv for awhile, the biggest question going into RAW is what will Ambrose do about Wyatt? Ambrose is the focal point of the next RAW and you're bitching about it.. I just don't understand that.

And that last time a heel went over a face 3 times in a row? Do you even Daniel Bryan bro? 

WWE is building 3 stars for the future right now, I cant believe people don't see this.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> PROTECTING? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? He looked like a GEEK. He got punked by Wyatt just like he got punked by everyone else for the past 4 months. He isn't allowed to pin anyone who matters. How the FUCK is getting DQed and having your ass kicked for 1/3rd of the year protection? *


That's how you want to believe the company sees him, so that's how you interpret everything that happens to him. The truth is the opposite. He looked strong in the match (got most of the offense) and only lost due to a screwjob sneak attack. He has still yet to lose clean or look like he didn't have the match won if not for X. So yes, that is exactly what protecting means, which is the opposite of what burying means. If WWE wants to bury him, please, tell me, why didn't he lose clean? Why didn't Rollins have the offense for most of the match? That's what you do when you want to bury someone. Tell me why they don't just do that in any words that are not complete gibberish.

Ric Flair once said in an interview that non-wrestlers shouldn't use insider terminology because we're not in the business so we shouldn't be allowed to talk like we are. At the time I thought he sounded like a cranky old asshole. Now that i'm seeing everyone having no clue what "buried" and "protected" mean, but running around using the terms anyway, I've decided that he was right after all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> All I'm gonna say is when you have a 5 month storyline play out with TONS of fuckery every single week, and then you finally get to a PPV like Hell in a Cell that has such a finality to it, you have to, FOR ONCE, send the fans home happy and give them a clean finish FOR ONCE in this damn feud. Not sure what tonight's outcome accomplished other than we are getting Dean/Bray, which is fine. But you still have to finish up the storyline that we have just sat through for five fucking months. It's not that hard.


I agree 100% even though the Rollins vs Ambrose match was the main event it didn't feel like it. The Cena and Orton match felt like a main event and thats because of the way the match played out and how the commentators called the match.

The commentators acted like they were playing on their smart phones and disinterested in the rollins vs ambrose match. They should all be fired for that


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Vince on Dean Ambrose: "Ambrose??? The chubby little crazy white kid??? Give him more steroids yeaaaaaaah! He needs bigger biceps yeaaaaaaaaah! He has too many moves, 5 moves or no push!!!! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't have a problem at all with it, and I'm a massive Ambrose mark. He was protected, and a loss like that will only generate sympathy. On the flip side, Bray is back and looks strong. People are going to complain and overlook the fact that the PPV ended with 3 young stars, and thats sad.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

You guys are way too damn concerned over wins and losses in wrestling. I can understand if Ambrose lost to Rollins 4 times in a row cleanly, but Rollins pretty much needed help to beat Ambrose in every match.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I've got nothing.
> 
> But at least I got an early Wrestlemania present: Ambrose v Wyatt.
> 
> Maybe it could result in Ambrose turning heel in 2015.


Rollins vs. Ambrose Wrestlemania


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Doubt the feud is officially over now, that, or either Ambrose will get a random win on Raw one day over Rollins. I honestly couldn't see Ambrose winning clean over Seth (Mr. Money In The Bank). Seth's going to be booked strong and not lose until he cashes in. Ambrose is going to continue to be protected in all of his loses. Still a stupid ending, should have had Wyatt come in after the match was over. But I guess there would have been no way to protect both Rollins and Ambrose if they did that.

My problem wasn't even the match though. I'm fucking sick of Bray's ass being involved and inserted into EVERYTHING. Where are the people who cried he was "buried"? That motherfucker is everywhere! And with yet ANOTHER lights out interference for the 100th time. Hate that fucker lol. Oh well.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

How many of those wins were clean, though? 

How many times did Seth Rollins decisively beat Dean Ambrose with magnificent arsenal of moves?

Does this ending not remind you of an ending to the same match 17 years ago, from a feud that involved similar ways in which the babyface never beats the heel because there's always something going on?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree 100% even though the Rollins vs Ambrose match was the main event it didn't feel like it. The Cena and Orton match felt like a main event and thats because of the way the match played out and how the commentators called the match.
> 
> The commentators acted like they were playing on their smart phones and disinterested in the rollins vs ambrose match. They should all be fired for that


Agree, man. Don't know what was up with commentary during the match. It felt and sounded like they were texting their buddies while trying to pay some attention to the match in the background. Odd.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

All previous booking aside tonight could have made Dean and Seth both look incredible regardless of who went over. 

All they needed to do was just keep the shitty overbooking out of it and let these guys go at it. 

The ending was awful for any number of reasons. Let's be honest here, Ambrose should have won but IF they were gonna go with Seth then he should have won convincingly and it should have been booked similar to HHH overcoming Cactus Jack. 

It's amazing that a five month feud can leave both guys no better off really. Sure, they're both over now as singles stars but so what? They were always going to be anyway. This feud could and SHOULD have been used to make them both look like LEGIT top guys NOW, not in the future. 

Seth looked like a pussy and Ambrose just looks like a fool now that he failed to damage Seth at all and he got laid out by a chokeslam? or w/e that move Bray hit. Why was that chosen as the move to finish the match? :shrug

So much wrong with that clusterfuck of a match. I can't for the life of me see anyway Wyatt/Ambrose is going to be any good either. WWE can't book Wyatt or Ambrose to maximize their potential.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Absolutely ridiculous. ONE WIN is all I wanted (and all Ambrose fucking needed).


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The thing I dislike most about the booking of Ambrose/Rollins isn't the results, because despite Rollins wins it's not like he beat Ambrose clean or Ambrose looked weak at all. Especially since Ambrose's motivation was to HURT Rollins, not pin him 1-2-3. But what I dislike most is the way Reigns was shoehorned into it randomly when Ambrose was "injured" and then proceeded to demolish Rollins in like 3 weeks of feud. While Rollins/Ambrose have been feuding for months upon months in the most built up feud in years, and the outcome is Ambrose loses. 

The Reigns win over Rollins was unnecessary.


----------



## DoneDirtCheap (Oct 20, 2014)

Rex Randal said:


> Rollins is better than Ambrose.
> 
> That's why.


Rollins is one of the worst mic workers in the company and is a spot monkey.

Be quiet, child.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

> That's how you want to believe the company sees him, so that's how you interpret everything that happens to him. The truth is the opposite. He looked strong in the match (got most of the offense) and only lost due to a screwjob sneak attack. He has still yet to lose clean or look like he didn't have the match won if not for X. So yes, that is exactly what protecting means, which is the opposite of what burying means. If WWE wants to bury him, please, tell me, why didn't he lose clean? Why didn't Rollins have the offense for most of the match? That's what you do when you want to bury someone. Tell me why they don't just do that in any words that are not complete gibberish.


*You have no idea what you're talking about. Why the fuck would they have Rollins dominate the match if the finish is a screwjob? It's to give the fans false hope(in which they succeeded) and suck the life out of them at the very end. They've been doing this for 4 fucking months. It isn't protection. Protection is having someone look dominant consistently and THEN screw them when they finally lose.*


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

DoneDirtCheap said:


> Rollins is one of the worst mic workers in the company and is a spot monkey.
> 
> Be quiet, child.


Sounds like something a butt hurt Ambrose fan would say.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince is always wrong too LOL
> 
> He never saw Austin as a star, he never saw Punk as a star, and he never saw Bryan as a star. That is just three major ones off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


On what planet?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> How many of those wins were clean, though?
> 
> How many times did Seth Rollins decisively beat Dean Ambrose with magnificent arsenal of moves?
> 
> Does this ending not remind you of an ending to the same match 17 years ago, from a feud that involved similar ways in which the babyface never beats the heel because there's always something going on?












You mean this? :


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

Shalashaska said:


> 2. See #1. Rollins still won all of their matches. Rollins still took Ambrose out for a month. Rollins came out of this fued looking better than ever as a heel.



Not sure I agree with that. I mean he got that win but Ambrose looked pretty dominant plus it wasn't clean. Rollins v. Orton will be great to watch, as will Ambrose/Wyatt. This is fantastic way to get Bray back on television.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ambrose is better on the mic, even though he comes off as forced at times. But he's definitely not better in the ring.





WhyTooJay said:


> On what planet?


Disagree go watch the FCW matches, Ambrose is better in the ring. The problem with Ambrose and Rollins in the WWE is, the WWE books Ambrose like crap where as they always make Rollins look like a million bucks.

Let me put it like this. Rollins is way more athletic in the ring, but Ambrose has much better ring psychology and tells better stories in his matches.

Rollins is more of a spot monkey, now if that is your thing, then I can see why you think Rollins is better. He is like Jeff Hardy where as Ambrose is more like Piper.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

LoveHateWWE said:


> Doubt the feud is officially over now, that, or either Ambrose will get a random win on Raw one day over Rollins. I honestly couldn't see Ambrose winning clean over Seth (Mr. Money In The Bank). Seth's going to be booked strong and not lose until he cashes in. Ambrose is going to continue to be protected in all of his loses. Still a stupid ending, should have had Wyatt come in after the match was over. But I guess there would have been no way to protect both Rollins and Ambrose if they did that.
> 
> My problem wasn't even the match though. I'm fucking sick of Bray's ass being involved and inserted into EVERYTHING. *Where are the people who cried he was "buried"? That motherfucker is everywhere! And with yet ANOTHER lights out interference for the 100th time. Hate that fucker lol. Oh well*.


He hasn't been on TV for a month, before that he had a meaningless feud with Jericho, before that, was his burial. Not sure what you're confusing him with.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

The best thing WWE can do right now is keep this feud going and make Seth look strong so when Roman comes back he can go over Seth and then face Cena for the World Title (assuming he will get it back by then)


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Swag said:


> Stop crying.
> 
> 
> #1 Do you REALLY want Ambrose to get his payoff victory with SUCH a shitty crowd? Dude barely had any support even with all those spots.
> ...



1. Who gives a shit if the crowd were terrible? Why does that mean Ambrose shouldn't get his win? 

2. He LOST again, he doesn't look strong, he looks weak, again. Being a plucky underdog who looks strong only works against people like Brock, Taker etc. Not Seth fucking Rollins. 

3. They want him to be at the top NOW. He's the most over guy on the roster, making him lose every PPV won't make the fans want him more, they'll just lose interest. You can say Bryan but I'll say Ryback. Bryan was a one off. No-one will ever receive the backing he did from the fans. 

4. So Ambrose should be held back just for Bray? Ok then. They fucked Bray up themselves, that doesn't mean him being involved with Ambrose is justified. They could have had anything they wanted with Bray. He could have been a top heel, tweener or hell, a good face. But they jobbed him out to Cena and made him and his family an afterthought. They could have two incredibly over characters in the main event whose feud could be WrestleMania main event worthy but they dropped the ball on both. 

5. The Authority angle should have ended when the Shield beat Evolution, it is tedious and dull at this point, and Ambrose being involved with Bray means he probably isn't going to be interacting with the Authority any more.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Let me put it like this. Rollins is way more athletic in the ring, but Ambrose has much better ring psychology and tells better stories in his matches.


So did Jake Roberts. But you didn't see him with a world title either.


----------



## DoneDirtCheap (Oct 20, 2014)

Rex Randal said:


> Sounds like something a butt hurt Ambrose fan would say.


No, it's something someone with knowledge of professional wrestling and a brain would say.

You're unintelligent, I get that. But don't pretend that your uninformed opinions are to be taken seriously.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Rex Randal said:


> So did Jake Roberts. But you didn't see him with a world title either.


Jake was the exception.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Godway said:


> The thing I dislike most about the booking of Ambrose/Rollins isn't the results, because despite Rollins wins it's not like he beat Ambrose clean or Ambrose looked weak at all. Especially since Ambrose's motivation was to HURT Rollins, not pin him 1-2-3. But what I dislike most is the way Reigns was shoehorned into it randomly when Ambrose was "injured" and then proceeded to demolish Rollins in like 3 weeks of feud. While Rollins/Ambrose have been feuding for months upon months in the most built up feud in years, and the outcome is Ambrose loses.
> 
> The Reigns win over Rollins was unnecessary.


I don't even wanna start thinking about this... In all regards, Reigns should have never gotten a clean win over Rollins on a Raw...:sad:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> You mean this? :


I was thinking Taka/Brian Christopher :waffle









jk Yes that feud


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Today I read something that seemed right

The most important thing for Ambrose was not a victory, was knowing what going to happen next
And we already have the answer: Ambrose vs Bray :mark::danceopcorn

I'm sad about Ambrose have lost
But Ambrose lost after the third interference on the match 
He dominated the match

I am yet to understand how Rollins is stronger if he needs help from everyone to win Ambrose?

I can not remember when Ambrose match had no interference
When was the last time that happened?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

He gets to feud with one of the most over wrestlers on the roster Bray Wyatt.

What is the problem?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

joeycalz said:


> The problem with Ambrose's booking is the announcing for the main event was the worst piece of atrocious shit ever. Cena vs. Orton got such dramatic announcing and the three stooges just didn't feel like selling anything when it came time for the REAL main event. The match/booking/story was all superb -- the double table spot was excellent, the Ambrose Elbow Drop and Powerbomb spots were excellent and the Wyatt interference was great. If JR was calling that, it would have felt special, and in turn, made the upcoming Ambrose/Wyatt feud even more special.
> 
> But yeah, we're going to have to start hijacking shows again.


The announcing was absolute shit. I didn't know whether to laugh or shake my head. Orton/Cena in the same breath as Rock/Austin? :side: Just because they've fought a million times doesn't make their feud or matches epic. But I digress.

At the moment, I feel like Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins are in the best position, booking wise. Rollins, who is this generations' HBK, is the best all around talent of the three. His mic skills may not be where Dean's are, but he's not horrible and he's polished in the ring. Reigns' injury was a blessing in disguise. He was stagnant before but he'll come back refreshed and just in time for the Road to Mania. Creative will snap out of their slumber and Vince likes him. All he needs to do is wreck shit and keep the promos short. 

I don't know what to say about Dean. The WWE turned him into a cornabll these past few weeks and he can't even win big matches. Roman beat Seth on RAW in a throwaway match. Roman beat Seth clean but Ambrose can't pick up a win after how many months? 

Maybe he should turn heel. At least then he'd be able to retain his cool factor. His booking sucks in its current form.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

mostdopeglobal said:


> Not sure I agree with that. I mean he got that win but Ambrose looked pretty dominant plus it wasn't clean. Rollins v. Orton will be great to watch, as will Ambrose/Wyatt. This is fantastic way to get Bray back on television.


Sorry but I don't care to see two of my favorites fued with eachother when neither of them have any momentum while also knowing that these idiots are going to half-ass the booking and make them both come out of it worse than before.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> I don't even wanna start thinking about this... In all regards, Reigns should have never gotten a clean win over Rollins on a Raw...:sad:


Just another example of WWE's constantly undermining booking. Reigns undermined the Rollins/Ambrose feud by beating Rollins on RAW. And he also undermined the PPV by...beating him on motherfucking RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Disagree go watch the FCW matches, Ambrose is better in the ring. The problem with Ambrose and Rollins in the WWE is, the WWE books Ambrose like crap where as they always make Rollins look like a million bucks.
> 
> Let me put it like this. Rollins is way more athletic in the ring, but Ambrose has much better ring psychology and tells better stories in his matches.


Agree that Rollins is definitely more athletic. But once he is able to wrestle his matches as a babyface his matches will get even better than they've been. He wrestles much more comfortably as a face and it will show once he turns. But I think he's done a fine job as a heel in the ring, too. But there's no question he's a better face in the ring. I've never been a big fan of Ambrose in the ring, tbh. He's good don't get me wrong, but his matches sometimes fail to drag me in.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

You know, now that I think about it, Wyatt only lost steam when Cena no sold him all the time. I think Dean's going to give him much more respect than that so even if Wyatt loses the feud, it shouldn't look too bad if Ambrose comes out on top.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *You have no idea what you're talking about. Why the fuck would they have Rollins dominate the match if the finish is a screwjob? It's to give the fans false hope(in which they succeeded) and suck the life out of them at the very end. They've been doing this for 4 fucking months. It isn't protection. Protection is having someone look dominant consistently and THEN screw them when they finally lose.*


Try reading. If they wanted to bury Ambrose the finish would NOT have been a screwjob. They would have had Rollins kick his ass all over, get the pin clean, and then Bray could come out and do whatever he wanted later. Yeah, _I'm_ clearly the one who doesn't know what I'm talking about, lol. And yes, "protecting" is when you make sure a guy always looks like he would have won if not for X, which is exactly what we got here. But you want so desperately to believe there's a conspiracy against everyone you like that you're going to ignore everything that doesn't fit your narrative, so enjoy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince is always wrong too LOL
> 
> He never saw Austin as a star, he never saw Punk as a star, and he never saw Bryan as a star. That is just three major ones off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


:Jordan at the bolded part.


Dean should have won tonight, I'm at the point where I want this feud to end so they can move on. Yes tilts what will eventually happen now but Dean needed to come out the winner tonight instead of losing again and feuding with Bray. Tired that no matter what stipulation is chosen interference happens. Do they need to have a match on the Moon or something?


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

DoneDirtCheap said:


> No, it's something someone with knowledge of professional wrestling and a brain would say.
> 
> You're unintelligent, I get that. But don't pretend that your uninformed opinions are to be taken seriously.


Just because you're acne faced neck beard with an elitist opinion on pro wrestling booking (despite having no experience in it) doesn't mean you're more intelligent or have "better opinions" than anyone else.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

FUCK Dan Ambrose, Wyatt better go over. In all seriousness WWE trying to stretch the climax of the feud till Wrestlemania. We all knew Ambrose vs Wyattt was next. Wyatt will go over on fuckery, Cena beats Lesnar, Rollins cashes in. Ambrose wins Royal Rumble and wins WWE championship at wrestlemania. Wyatt will face Rock or Sting and go over.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> He gets to feud with one of the most over wrestlers on the roster Bray Wyatt.
> 
> What is the problem?


The problem is, all the neckbeards think anytime their "chosen ones" lose a match that it actually matters. lol


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Dean Ambrose is the #4 face on the roster once everyone gets back (Cena, Bryan, Reigns). Seth Rollins is in position to be the #1 heel once Lesnar goes away.

It's obvious they just feel Rollins needs the better booking right now. Are they wrong considering how weak they are at heel?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

imWAYova said:


> FUCK Dan Ambrose, Wyatt better go over. In all seriousness WWE trying to stretch the climax of the feud till Wrestlemania. We all knew Ambrose vs Wyattt was next. Wyatt will go over on fuckery, Cena beats Lesnar, Rollins cashes in. Ambrose wins Royal Rumble and wins WWE championship at wrestlemania. Wyatt will face Rock or Sting and go over.


You forgot the part where :reigns wins the title at WM 31.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Disagree go watch the FCW matches, Ambrose is better in the ring. The problem with Ambrose and Rollins in the WWE is, the WWE books Ambrose like crap where as they always make Rollins look like a million bucks.
> 
> Let me put it like this. Rollins is way more athletic in the ring, but Ambrose has much better ring psychology and tells better stories in his matches.
> 
> Rollins is more of a spot monkey, now if that is your thing, then I can see why you think Rollins is better. He is like Jeff Hardy where as Ambrose is more like Piper.


Sorry, I completely disagree. Rollins is the better technician, seller, more polished, etc. Watch his matches with Bryan and Cena last year, even his match with Reigns was pretty good and we all know how green he is. If you think he's a spot monkey you clearly haven't seen much of him. Hell, he barely does any high spots anymore since turning heel. Ambrose can be very sloppy in the ring, his punches/strikes look god awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rex Randal said:


> So did Jake Roberts. But you didn't see him with a world title either.


You could say the same thing about Austin because he blew up in the WWE and how many years did that take Austin? And even when he came to the WWE Vince didn't believe he would be a world champion. Austin basically made himself over and forced Vince to take notice and make him champion because he got so over.

Ambrose is already the most over person on the card right now like DB was a couple of years before he was finally made champion.

Ambrose def. desreves a chance at the title way more than someone like Reigns who Vince wants as the next Cena.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Agree that Rollins is definitely more athletic. But once he is able to wrestle his matches as a babyface his matches will get even better than they've been. He wrestles much more comfortably as a face and it will show once he turns. But I think he's done a fine job as a heel in the ring, too. But there's no question he's a better face in the ring. I've never been a big fan of Ambrose in the ring, tbh. He's good don't get me wrong, but his matches sometimes fail to drag me in.


Seth was incredible tonight. I can't wait for him to turn face and truly show what else he can do. He is this generations' HBK. I was holding my breath as he took those crazy bumps tonight. It's true what many have been saying. He makes anyone better in the ring with him. He hasn't had a bad match yet as a heel.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm disappointed Ambrose v Rollins wasn't a straight-forward, star-making "war to end all wars" kind of match, but at least we'll get to see Ambrose v Wyatt now.

Not gonna give up on WWE when it comes to Ambrose just yet.


----------



## DoneDirtCheap (Oct 20, 2014)

Rex Randal said:


> Just because you're acne faced neck beard with an elitist opinion on pro wrestling booking (despite having no experience in it) doesn't mean you're more intelligent or have "better opinions" than anyone else.


I'm not intelligent because I know more about pro wrestling than you. I'm more intelligent because I have a better education and better career than you. But that's besides the point.

Rollins is trash.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

imWAYova said:


> FUCK Dan Ambrose, Wyatt better go over. In all seriousness WWE trying to stretch the climax of the feud till Wrestlemania. We all knew Ambrose vs Wyattt was next. Wyatt will go over on fuckery, Cena beats Lesnar, Rollins cashes in. Ambrose wins Royal Rumble and wins WWE championship at wrestlemania. Wyatt will face Rock or *Sting* and go over.


No. This will not happen. I guarantee it. Sting is almost certainly facing a legend or veteran and almost certainly winning his 1 match ever in WWE. There's no way he has 1 match in WWe just to put Bray over. Why would he? He doesn't need to.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Not going to lie, when I first saw the thread title I thought it was a complain about how Ambrose is being protected and not losing cleanly.

I thought there should be a clean finish to end the feud but clearly WWE wants to keep the feud going, only side tracking it by inserting Wyatt to keep Ambrose/Rollins from going completely stale.

Classic WWE face booking.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> He hasn't been on TV for a month, before that he had a meaningless feud with Jericho, before that, was his burial. Not sure what you're confusing him with.


He hasn't officially had a match for a month. He's still been on TV 2 to 3 times an episode of Raw and Smackdown. His feud with Jericho wasn't meaningless (in my eyes it was but not WWE's). They gave him CHRIS JERICHO, one of the beloved part timers and let him win that feud. It was considered meaningless because it was boring. Who's fault is that? WWE gave him something. He was never buried. Only reason he's been off TV (just wrestling wise) was to build him up AGAIN because of him getting stale.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

DoneDirtCheap said:


> I'm not intelligent because I know more about pro wrestling than you. I'm more intelligent because I have a better education and better career than you. But that's besides the point.
> 
> Rollins is trash.


Tell yourself whatever you need to tell yourself to feel better about failing. Not phased. lol

You can think Rollins is trash all you want, but the fact still remains that people who get paid to book instead of armchair book like you believe that Rollins is the way to go.

So, ya best get over it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Sorry, I completely disagree. Rollins is the better technician,seller, more polished, etc. Watch his matches with Bryan and Cena last year, even his match with Reigns was pretty good and we all know how green he is. If you think he's a spot monkey you clearly haven't seen much of him. Hell, he barely does any high spots anymore since turning heel. Ambrose can be very sloppy in the ring, his punches/strikes look god awful. Watch


Seth is better in the ring. It's why a great majority have him up there with Cesaro and Bryan. Of course Ambrose fans will think he is better in every facet so no point in turning this into that kind of thread 8*D

Bray and Dean should be a great feud. They dropped the ball last time because they tried to have lol Reigns be the "leader" which didn't allow Desn to have any one on one promos with Bray but it will be different now. Gonna be awesome seeing 2 crazy guys with different styles.


* comparing Rollins to Hardy :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WhyTooJay said:


> Sorry, I completely disagree. Rollins is the better technician,seller, more polished, etc. Watch his matches with Bryan and Cena last year, even his match with Reigns was pretty good and we all know how green he is. If you think he's a spot monkey you clearly haven't seen much of him. Hell, he barely does any high spots anymore since turning heel. Ambrose can be very sloppy in the ring, his punches/strikes look god awful. Watch


Dean is a brawler he isn't a technician . As for selling, I disagree Dean is a better seller and Dean is way more polished than Rollins.

Like I said, Deans style is more like a Piper where as Rollins is like a Hardy.

It all depends on what style you like better. It is tough to compare them since its applies to oranges. It would be like trying to compare a guard to a forward or center in the NBA.

IMO Piper was better in the ring than Jeff Hardy but i know people would disagree with me on that as well.


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

Ambrose is so over this loss won't hurt him. I feel Rollins needed the victory to maintain his push.

:cool2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I mean, it's Cena's fault right?

...Right?





..Where the fuck is Vince?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

TheManof1000post said:


> Ambrose/Rollins can easily be picked up at another time, Ambrose beat the hell out of Rollins for majority of the match, the only time Rollins got any offense was due to interference, it was basically 4 vs 1 and Ambrose was still opening the proverbial can of whoop-ass..
> 
> WWE went all out to re establish Wyatt and they did that very well, Wyatt came off as a monster tonight. I'm sure that hologram wasn't cheap, WWE is behind Bray and it's obvious now.
> 
> ...


I agree with you

Tomorrow everyone will talk about

Ambrose vs Rollins: best match

Ambrose vs Bray: the next big feud


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

LoveHateWWE said:


> He hasn't officially had a match for a month. He's still been on TV 2 to 3 times an episode of Raw and Smackdown. His feud with Jericho wasn't meaningless (in my eyes it was but not WWE's). They gave him CHRIS JERICHO, one of the beloved part timers and let him win that feud. It was considered meaningless because it was boring. Who's fault is that? WWE gave him something. *He was never buried*. Only reason he's been off TV (just wrestling wise) was to build him up AGAIN because of him getting stale.


Jericho only returns to put over, but he has lost credibility, they come out after beating him and are in no better place than when they went in. Don't get me wrong, I love Jericho, my favourite wrestling moment involves him, but it just didn't work. Yeah kayfabe he was 'evolving' to quote him. Never buried? He had huge momentum and his family, Cena buried the lot of them, literally under speaker casings. He was buried, there's no denyin' that.


----------



## DoneDirtCheap (Oct 20, 2014)

Rex Randal said:


> Tell yourself whatever you need to tell yourself to feel better about failing. Not phased. lol
> 
> You can think Rollins is trash all you want, but the fact still remains that people who get paid to book instead of armchair book like you believe that Rollins is the way to go.
> 
> So, ya best get over it.


They also thought it would be a good idea to put the title on Kevin Nash and he was a failure as a draw. They also thought it would be a good idea to put the world title on The Miz. They also thought it was a good idea to have the most over guy on the roster (Bryan) feud with Sheamus at WM30 until the crowd forced their hand. I could go on and on, kiddo.

What you're doing is committing a logical fallacy - "appeal to authority" to be exact. Not that you'd even be aware of that, because you're unintelligent and uneducated.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Seth is better in the ring. It's why a great majority have him up there with Cesaro and Bryan. Of course Ambrose fans will think he is better in every facet so no point in turning this into that kind of thread 8*D
> 
> Bray and Dean should be a great feud. They dropped the ball last time because they tried to have lol Reigns be the "leader" which didn't allow Desn to have any one on one promos with Bray but it will be different now. Gonna be awesome seeing 2 crazy guys with different styles.


No one puts Rollins up there with Cesero and Bryan, you can't be serious. LOL
He is up there with guys like Hardy. And like I said Ambrose is up there with guys like Piper and like someone else said Roberts.

Both are good wrestlers it depends on what you are looking for.


That being said, Ambrose vs Bray is going to be bad for both because someone is going to have to lose the feud and both guys are on feud losing streaks.

Its going to further bury one of them more and of course that will be Ambrose since they are redebuting Bray and they won't let him lose .

Vince wants Ambrose buried so he can push Reigns.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WRabbit said:


> Ambrose is so over this loss won't hurt him. I feel Rollins needed the victory to maintain his push.
> 
> :cool2


More or less how it is, really.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean is a brawler he isn't a technician . As for selling, I disagree Dean is a better seller and Dean is way more polished than Rollins.
> 
> Like I said, Deans style is more like a Piper where as Rollins is like a Hardy.
> 
> ...



Terrible comparison. Rollins is far from a spot monkey. Ambrose depends on spots these days far more than Rollins. Seth hasn't relied on high spots since turning heel at all.

And how is Dean more polished? Explain.

And people do put him up with Bryan and Cesaro, or atleast just a rung below them. Most people don't put Ambrose that high. And it's hilarious how you say it's impossible to compare since their styles are so different yet do the exact same thing yourself ut

If you wanna class every high flyer as a spot monkey, this conversation is meaningless.

Even in today's match, Seth gave the better performance and sold better than Dean. He actually sold falling off the cage after the stretcher spot unlike Ambrose. 

Just because you prefer Ambrose doesn't mean he is better in the ring. He is better on the mic I'll give you that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Seth is better in the ring. It's why a great majority have him up there with Cesaro and Bryan. Of course Ambrose fans will think he is better in every facet so no point in turning this into that kind of thread 8*D
> 
> Bray and Dean should be a great feud. They dropped the ball last time because they tried to have lol Reigns be the "leader" which didn't allow Desn to have any one on one promos with Bray but it will be different now. Gonna be awesome seeing 2 crazy guys with different styles.
> 
> ...


Those Rollins/McGuiness, Rollins/Danielson, Rollins/Aries, Rollins/KENTA matches in ROH. His babyface selling is so damn on point, too. Can't wait until he can unleash that in WWE. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one puts Rollins up there with Cesero and Bryan, you can't be serious. LOL
> He is up there with guys like Hardy. And like I said Ambrose is up there with guys like Piper and like someone else said Roberts.
> 
> Both are good wrestlers it depends on what you are looking for.
> ...


I think most people have Seth up there with Cesaro and Bryan. Not top 2 but an easy 3rd.

Comparing him with Hardy :lol if you think that then not sure what to say. Seth hasn't has a bad match yet and as a heel he is still producing.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Not completely sure why people are arguing who's the better wrestler. I thought it was damn obvious that Seth is, and that Dean was the better seller and ring psychologist. Seth isn't a spot monkey either I would say, it's a part of his offense, but it isn't the only thing he has.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Terrible comparison. Rollins is far from a spot monkey. Ambrose depends on spots these days far more than Rollins. Seth hasn't relied on high spots since turning heel at all.
> 
> And how is Dean more polished? Explain.
> 
> ...


As a card carrying member of the Ambrose fan club, I'm inclined to disagree with you. So there. :agree::agree::agree:

Naw but really, Rollins > Ambrose in the ring. No contest.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh well, I'm just happy they main evented, also Rollins was Ambrose bitch on that match, my only problem it's that Wyatt vs Ambrose feud shouldn't happened this fast, both guys need the win.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Swag said:


> Stop crying.
> 
> 
> #1 Do you REALLY want Ambrose to get his payoff victory with SUCH a shitty crowd? Dude barely had any support even with all those spots.
> ...


I'm about to catch up on the match now. The way I see it, does anyone really want a solid finish to their feud? Those two are practically enemies for life. Even if Ambrose did get the win...that's it? A win in HIAC really just fixes everything?

It's like you said it's basic booking to get the crowd wanting him to win even more. He hasn't lost the crowd's support with his less than spectacular win/loss/DQ record so I won't be concerned until the crowds actually do start shitting on him.

Ok going to watch the match now.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean is a brawler he isn't a technician . As for selling, I disagree Dean is a better seller and Dean is way more polished than Rollins.
> 
> Like I said, Deans style is more like a Piper where as Rollins is like a Hardy.
> 
> ...


Except Rollins is not like Hardy at all. Not even close. They have one thing in common, the fact that they both have athletic/high flying moves in their repertoire. Rollins is a lot more versatile, he has power moves, mat skills, etc. And I don't know how you come to the conclusion that Rollins is more sloppy. The guy is one of the most polished/crisp in the business, even when performing moves with a high degree of difficulty (450 splash, somersault plancha). Ambrose on the other hand botches suicide dives, throws the sloppiest, weakest looking punches I've seen in a long time, etc. 

The only place Ambrose definitively has him beat in the ring is in character work. His mannerisms, facial expressions, stuff like that.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm Dean Ambrose fan, but Seth Rollins is better in the ring

Ambrose goal was to destroy Rollins, and not beat him in a PPV


----------



## Cnunez (Oct 8, 2014)

Look it really makes sense if you think about it. 

Or ton is going face and feuding with Rollins 
Cena is there cash cow and you don't want anyone up and coming feuding with him because WWE is not ready to bury Cena and don not want to bury any one of these guys. And Brock and Cena have unfinished business and Brock has the credibility. 
They needed so etching to do to push Wyatt so my process of elimination it's Ambrose. Plus I really feel these two will have a great feud and both will get a push from this whole little run then they resume with Ambrose and Rollins later when there more developed and will mean more and make the company more money. They can't just push people over night and sometimes people will lose feuds but it works to there advantage because the way there doing it now they have a better chance at pushing more people at once. So I don't feel Ambrose will be buried at all. If anything it will be the exact opposite


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> *No one puts Rollins up there with Cesero and Bryan, you can't be serious. LOL*
> He is up there with guys like Hardy. And like I said Ambrose is up there with guys like Piper and like someone else said Roberts.
> 
> Both are good wrestlers it depends on what you are looking for.
> ...


Plenty of people do actually, including Bryan and Cesaro themselves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> Seth was incredible tonight. I can't wait for him to turn face and truly show what else he can do. He is this generations' HBK. I was holding my breath as he took those crazy bumps tonight. It's true what many have been saying. He makes anyone better in the ring with him. He hasn't had a bad match yet as a heel.


Agree. And both guys are awesome, it's just a matter of who you prefer, like birthday_massacre said. But yeah, I'm definitely looking forward to the day Seth turns face and can wrestle in the role he's most likely better fit to, and I'm also looking forward to the day Dean turns heel, because he can be a great heel. The future with these two is bright, I just wish they had a clean finish tonight. Oh well.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

to be really anal its 4-0 because i count mitb where ambrose had it won.

business is way down on the b tour compared to a year ago with ambrose maineventing so it was obvious to anyone who actually pays attention a change was coming and ambrose was losing his spot. shit happens


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyway, who's better arguments aside (those interested can carry on obviously but I'm out ), Ambrose should have definitely went over here and this overbooking was really unnecessary.

I've been saying how Ambrose and Wyatt shouldn't be feuding at this time at all. Both need wins.

The only way to salvage this is to come back to Ambrose/Rollins some way during the RTWM and then have Ambrose beat him decisively at Mania.


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe it's a driving force for his character to never get this revenge I.E. Ambrose is Dreamer and Rollins is Raven?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Terrible comparison. Rollins is far from a spot monkey. Ambrose depends on spots these days far more than Rollins. Seth hasn't relied on high spots since turning heel at all.
> 
> And how is Dean more polished? Explain.
> 
> ...


Rollins is a spot monkey, just because he has not done it lately doesn't mean he isn't one. Plus the WWE hates spot monkeys so they make him tone it down. Im not saying he is a terrible wrestler he is very good. I just like Ambrose's style better. 

So do you think Jeff Hardy was a spot monkey or no? If you are going to say Hardy wasnt a spot monkey then I can see why we disagree. Rollins has the same talent of Hardy. Both are about the same on the mic and the same in the ring. They are pretty equal IMO. 

Do you think that is fair to say?

And again no one thinks that Rollins is up there with Bryan and Cesero. When people talk about the best tech. wrestlers of all time you never EVER hear them mention rollins.

Saying he is a run below them is a huge difference from saying he is on their level. I would give you he is a run below them. 

AGAIN style is everything. Some people don't believe Daniel Bryan is one of the best wrestlers of all time because they don't like his style.



WhyTooJay said:


> Except Rollins is not like Hardy at all. Not even close. They have one thing in common, the fact that they both have athletic/high flying moves in their repertoire. Rollins is a lot more versatile, he has power moves, mat skills, etc. And I don't know how you come to the conclusion that Rollins is more sloppy. The guy is one of the most polished/crisp in the business, even when performing moves with a high degree of difficulty (450 splash, somersault plancha). Ambrose on the other hand botches suicide dives, throws the sloppiest, weakest looking punches I've seen in a long time, etc.
> 
> The only place Ambrose definitively has him beat in the ring is in character work. His mannerisms, facial expressions, stuff like that.


Exactly.

Ambrose is better at mic work, better at his character, better at his mannerisms, better at expressions, better at ring psychology, and and yes Rollins is more athletic. 

But as a package Ambrose is better. 

The problem is, Ambrose should be a heel with a heel move set, and Rollins should be a face with a face move set. Both are out of there elements and both would bennifit from being the correct face/heel.


Anyways we don't need to get this off topic. This is my last post on this Dean vs Rollins thing.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Anyway, who's better arguments aside (those interested can carry on obviously but I'm out ), Ambrose should have definitely went over here and this overbooking was really unnecessary.
> 
> I've been saying how Ambrose and Wyatt shouldn't be feuding at this time at all. Both need wins.
> 
> *The only way to salvage this is to come back to Ambrose/Rollins some way during the RTWM and then have Ambrose beat him decisively at Mania.*


That'd be great, too. But honestly, I think Wyatt can afford to lose to Ambrose. I mean, think about it. Did losing the feud to Cena hurt Wyatt more or did all that no selling and that fuckery steel cage finish do the most damage? If it's the first, then Wyatt just plain ol' can't lose or else the fans won't give a fuck anymore and no one that vulnerable should be pushed to the top. But I think it was the latter and if that's the case, we shouldn't have to worry about all of that if he's standing across the ring from Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Rex Randal (Sep 30, 2014)

DoneDirtCheap said:


> They also thought it would be a good idea to put the title on Kevin Nash and he was a failure as a draw. They also thought it would be a good idea to put the world title on The Miz. They also thought it was a good idea to have the most over guy on the roster (Bryan) feud with Sheamus at WM30 until the crowd forced their hand. I could go on and on, kiddo.
> 
> What you're doing is committing a logical fallacy - "appeal to authority" to be exact. Not that you'd even be aware of that, because you're unintelligent and uneducated.


I had no problem with any of those guys holding the world title. 

I also would have had no problem with Bryan VS Sheamus at Wrestlemania 30.

You can call it "appeal to authority" or whatever you want, but the fact still remains, they get paid to do it and you don't. 

If I needed medical help, I am going to go to a doctor, not a quack who thinks he could be one.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Anyway, who's better arguments aside (those interested can carry on obviously but I'm out ), Ambrose should have definitely went over here and this overbooking was really unnecessary.
> 
> I've been saying how Ambrose and Wyatt shouldn't be feuding at this time at all. Both need wins.
> 
> The only way to salvage this is to come back to Ambrose/Rollins some way during the RTWM and then have Ambrose beat him decisively at Mania.


I don't want Ambrose/Rollins at Wrestlemania 31. I've watched their feud for five months now and no payoff. It's gonna be stale by March. Their angle should have ended with a definitive finish tonight. 

I'm not sure how anyone can call Rollins a spot monkey. He's one of the best wrestlers on the roster. Granted, tonight's match was spot after spot (too much overbooking), but he is capable of so much more than that. He's very versatile. He's more HBK than Hardy. Seth can have a match with no props involved and I'd still watch.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

LooseCannon1985 said:


> Maybe it's a driving force for his character to never get this revenge I.E. Ambrose is Dreamer and Rollins is Raven?


I didn't watch during their time, but I kinda envision it being this way. Either that or it will be a long while before Seth gets his comeuppance.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Rollins is a spot monkey, just because he has not done it lately doesn't mean he isn't one. Plus the WWE hates spot monkeys so they make him tone it down. Im not saying he is a terrible wrestler he is very good. I just like Ambrose's style better.
> 
> So do you think Jeff Hardy was a spot monkey or no? If you are going to say Hardy wasnt a spot monkey then I can see why we disagree. Rollins has the same talent of Hardy. Both are about the same on the mic and the same in the ring. They are pretty equal IMO.
> 
> ...


And Rollins is a better in ring performer. Point blank. 

You really need to stop with this Jeff Hrady comparison, it's completely absurd. And it's nothing against Hardy either, he was great at what he did, he's just not nearly as versatile as Rollins in the ring. It isn't even close. Rollins is also light years ahead of him on the mic.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-0. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.*


Triple H vs. Cactus Jack? 

Rollins didn't dominate him. Ambrose had him beat 3 times, 3 times something underhanded lead to Rollins winning.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Empress said:


> I don't want Ambrose/Rollins at Wrestlemania 31. I've watched their feud for five months now and no payoff. It's gonna be stale by March. Their angle should have ended with a definitive finish tonight.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone can call Rollins a spot monkey. He's one of the best wrestlers on the roster. Granted, tonight's match was spot after spot (too much overbooking), but he is capable of so much more than that. He's very versatile. He's more HBK than Hardy. Seth can have a match with no props involved and I'd still watch.


Yeah, there needed to be a definitive winner tonight. The feud has been great but it has gone on way too long. It needed to really end so they could move on because they are feuding and it's easy due to their history. We're really going to see how these guys can do in a new and fresh feud. Both feud will be great too, I have a feeling Dean and Bray will probably be better than Orton and Seth. The promos between the 2 will be amazing, the crowd might actually start to hate Bray too.

Rollins is far from a spot monkey. Like I said, the majority have him top 3 atm and he hasn't had a single bad match yet. He's been a better promo the last few weeks apart from Smackdown too, has cut better promos in a month than Hardy has his whole career so not sure how they are the same there.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

It is pretty stupid. Does this mean Ambrose lost the feud without winning any of the matches? Cause im guessing he'll be feuding with Wyatt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Empress said:


> I don't want Ambrose/Rollins at Wrestlemania 31. I've watched their feud for five months now and no payoff. It's gonna be stale by March. Their angle should have ended with a definitive finish tonight.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone can call Rollins a spot monkey. He's one of the best wrestlers on the roster. Granted, tonight's match was spot after spot (too much overbooking), but he is capable of so much more than that. He's very versatile. He's more HBK than Hardy. Seth can have a match with no props involved and I'd still watch.


Spot monkey is probably a poor choice of words since he can do more than just spots but he does (or used to) do a lot of spots but he does have good wrestling ability as well. What I meant was, he relies on spots more than ring psychology like Ambrose does.

That being said, the feud was a waste since he had no real pay off. The WWE has been doing this a lot lately and having the wrong payoff in feuds. Its like the Nikki and Brie thing, what is the point of having Nikki go over Brie clean. It also made no sense to have Cena go over Orton. Orton should have won when he reversed the AA into an RKO. There is no need to have Cena vs Lesnar III especially if Cena is going to lose again.

It made no sense that Bray lost his last two feuds either. There are tons more too like when Bryan lost his feud against the authority and even further back when Punk lost to HHH to kill off the summer of Punk a few years ago.

Vince has really lost it when it comes to pay off matches. He really needs to retire.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Jericho only returns to put over, but he has lost credibility, they come out after beating him and are in no better place than when they went in. Don't get me wrong, I love Jericho, my favourite wrestling moment involves him, but it just didn't work. Yeah kayfabe he was 'evolving' to quote him. Never buried? He had huge momentum and his family, Cena buried the lot of them, literally under speaker casings. He was buried, there's no denyin' that.


Maybe we just have different definitions of buried then. I don't consider WWE running out of guys for him to feud with after the Cena feud a burial. They waited a little while until someone credible was available, and now they're giving him Ambrose the most over babyface currently. Burials for me are Zack Ryder or Ryback. Wyatt hasn't had it nowhere near as bad as those guys, he's in the upper mid card right now doing better than the guys with the mid card titles.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Empress said:


> I don't want Ambrose/Rollins at Wrestlemania 31. I've watched their feud for five months now and no payoff. It's gonna be stale by March. Their angle should have ended with a definitive finish tonight.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone can call Rollins a spot monkey. He's one of the best wrestlers on the roster. Granted, tonight's match was spot after spot (too much overbooking), but he is capable of so much more than that. He's very versatile. He's more HBK than Hardy. Seth can have a match with no props involved and I'd still watch.




Yeah but I'm sure a lot of the viewers won't mind if they find a way to get them to feud again by the Rumble/EC. Fans will be wanting closure and to see Ambrose finally beating him.

Also, I don't think there's anyone else to feud with that could land them a big match at Mania. Reigns will be involved with Triple H or Lesnar, Cena will likely be involved with Rusev, Bryan will still be injured. That's it really.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

So far my only complaint is that, although the crowds still popped, the buildup to the start of the match was a tad too long for my liking. Other than that Ambrose refused to get wheeled out for treatment, forced Seth into the ring, the match went underway, and he has been completely dominant so far. Him losing the match due to interference isn't going to hurt him.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ambrose is going to be the most over superstar to never win a single match in the main event.

It was supposed to be funny but god DAMN it feels like they want it that way.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ambrose character he don't care for championships or wins and loses + Who's gonig to beat Wyatt now he got a Ghost in his stable


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

I posted this in the RAW thread:

People b*tch & moan about WWE never being creative and thinking outside the box anymore, but when they give you a creative ending to the PPV the same people still b*tch & moan. Unbelievable.

Ambrose is my guy, so of course I would have loved to have seen him get the big win. But I'm willing to put that aside to think of the big picture. Ambrose's eventual win over Rollins is being saved for a bigger stage. It makes people excited for their next encounter beacuse we'll all be thinking; "Is this the moment Ambrose finally defeats Seth and gets his revenge?". That creates anticipation for their next match which will equate to £££$$$.

Ambrose vs Wyatt is my dream feud for the current era. If the uncreative members of the creative team don't stick their noses into this storyline Ambrose & Wyatt can craft an incredible feud and story. The promos will be outstanding! Just give them both creative freedom and let them run with it. This will hopefully be something special.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

DannyMack said:


> "Is this the moment Ambrose finally defeats Seth and gets his revenge?". That creates anticipation for their next match which will equate to £££$$$..


No, people are going to get fed up with fuckery month after month, and give up. 5 months of following the story=$50.00 if you are a subscriber. Just doesn't add up.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Nothing is being saved. These people chaotically write the next days show as it is happening. Do you think they have any long term plans at all?


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince is always wrong too LOL
> 
> He never saw Austin as a star, he never saw Punk as a star, and he never saw Bryan as a star. That is just three major ones off the top of my head.


Pretty good calls if you ask me, of the 3, only one has any history for the company. The other two were just a flash in the pan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Terrible comparison. Rollins is far from a spot monkey. Ambrose depends on spots these days far more than Rollins. Seth hasn't relied on high spots since turning heel at all.
> 
> And how is Dean more polished? Explain.
> 
> And people do put him up with Bryan and Cesaro, or atleast just a rung below them. Most people don't put Ambrose that high. And it's hilarious how you say it's impossible to compare since their styles are so different yet do the exact same thing yourself ut


*I scroll through a lot of posts but I have to stop every time I see this ut :lol*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Still watching. My defense to Ambrose's booking? This match further proves the notion that Seth can't get a major win without outside interference. Seth has been Ambrose's punching bag throughout most of this match AND Ambrose kicked out of the curb stomp. This isn't the perfect route, but it isn't a burial either.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> *Ambrose is going to be the most over superstar to never win a single match in the main event.
> *
> It was supposed to be funny but god DAMN it feels like they want it that way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Calahart said:


> Still watching. My defense to Ambrose's booking? This match further proves the notion that Seth can't get a major win without outside interference. Seth has been Ambrose's punching bag throughout most of this match AND Ambrose kicked out of the curb stomp. This isn't the perfect route, but it isn't a burial either.


*He's not buried YET, but it's coming. This match isn't protection, it's stupidity. All of that dominance was negated with him getting pinned yet again. They don't want him to win anything. When will you get this?*


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

derelict stranger said:


> No, people are going to get fed up with fuckery month after month, and give up. 5 months of following the story=$50.00 if you are a subscriber. Just doesn't add up.


It won't be month after month though. This feud could be revisited at anytime. It could be a year or more from now till we see them sqaure off again. They will both have other fish to fry in the meantime.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DannyMack said:


> I posted this in the RAW thread:
> 
> People b*tch & moan about WWE never being creative and thinking outside the box anymore, but when they give you a creative ending to the PPV the same people still b*tch & moan. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Meh, they have been feuding for 5 MONTHS already :lol That is extremely long for current day WWE standards. By the time they go back to this feud, I don't think it'll have the same effect of winning clean in a HIAC match.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Rex Randal said:


> Rollins is the worker.
> 
> Ambrose is the talker.
> 
> ...


He already put over Reigns.....


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *He's not buried YET, but it's coming. This match isn't protection, it's stupidity. All of that dominance was negated with him getting pinned yet again. They don't want him to win anything. When will you get this?*


Well he's had worse booking in the past and people thought he wouldn't succeed. People who just KNEW the burial was coming were proven wrong. I'm gonna live in the now rather than stress over something that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

At least it wasn't a clean pin
At least he kicked out of the curb stopped
At least he got to beat the crap out Rollins for a decent while


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Calahart said:


> Well he's had worse booking in the past and people thought he wouldn't succeed. *People who just KNEW the burial was coming were proven wrong*. I'm gonna live in the now rather than stress over something that hasn't happened yet.


I feel like I just got proven extremely RIGHT.

*sigh* Why we even bother. He could get released and you people would still believe it's an angle to get him more over.


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

DannyMack said:


> I posted this in the RAW thread:
> 
> People b*tch & moan about WWE never being creative and thinking outside the box anymore, but when they give you a creative ending to the PPV the same people still b*tch & moan. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


For someone who would rather think of the bigger picture, you're not seeing how much of a lame punk Ambrose looks like at this point. I'm pretty sure Heath Slater has more singles wins than Ambrose this year, and you want to talk about the bigger picture? Ambrose looks like such a clown that he couldn't get his revenge on Seth Rollins after ambushing him alone in a parking lot with a weapon, or by locking him in a cell and attacking him with a screwdriver. He's such a clown that he can't even pin Kane.

Dude looks like a joke. That's sure 'creative' and 'out of the box', I've never seen people Vinny Mac doesn't like get shafted by booking before! 

Nobody is excited for this 5 month long drawn out feud, nobody's excited for more Authority screwjobs, and there's sure as heck nothing creative about Bray Wyatt interrupting a match for the 50552552th time. They're saving his 'big win' way too long, at this point, nobody even cares. Especially when Reigns did it effortlessly before.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Gonna bump this post for the obvious reasons.



Calahart said:


> I'm about to catch up on the match now. The way I see it, does anyone really want a solid finish to their feud? Those two are practically enemies for life. Even if Ambrose did get the win...that's it? A win in HIAC really just fixes everything?
> 
> It's like you said it's basic booking to get the crowd wanting him to win even more. He hasn't lost the crowd's support with his less than spectacular win/loss/DQ record so I won't be concerned until the crowds actually do start shitting on him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's not even just Ambrose booking, it's Rollins' as well.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Meh, they have been feuding for 5 MONTHS already :lol That is extremely long for current day WWE standards. By the time they go back to this feud, I don't think it'll have the same effect of winning clean in a HIAC match.


Who knows what the future holds. The next time they meet could be in a match for the WWEWHC with Rollins as the champ. Finally beating Rollins and taking the title off of him at the same time would be pretty sweet revenge. We'll see.


----------



## DoneDirtCheap (Oct 20, 2014)

Calahart said:


> Well he's had worse booking in the past and people thought he wouldn't succeed. People who just KNEW the burial was coming were proven wrong. I'm gonna live in the now rather than stress over something that hasn't happened yet.


Give me a fucking break. You were SURE Ambrose would eventually get a win. And you were SURE it would come at HIAC. If anyone has been proven wrong, it's you.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait just remembered he got pinned with that damn judo slam and not the sister abigal

Ok well at least he kicked out of the curb stomp
:booklel


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

DannyMack said:


> It won't be month after month though. This feud could be revisited at anytime. It could be a year or more from now till we see them sqaure off again. They will both have other fish to fry in the meantime.


But it HAS been fuckery month after month, this making the 4th loss in a row for Ambrose. Furthermore, Rollins has yet to have a clean win without interference. If Wyatt was going to run in on any match, it should have been Cena's, but as we know creative ignores any storylines over a week old.

As for getting the payoff a year from now, as you mentioned, many will have moved on to other things by then, and spend their 9.99 on other things such as "beer, netflix, tacos" as some have suggested here.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

DoneDirtCheap said:


> Give me a fucking break. You were SURE Ambrose would eventually get a win. And you were SURE it would come at HIAC. If anyone has been proven wrong, it's you.


Where did that come from? Where did I say I was sure he was getting the win?

What I am sure of is that he is going to be a long term success. I have even said that he may experience some fumble feuds, but every superstar does. That doesn't mean something imperfect happening means it's the end of him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Calahart said:


> Well he's had worse booking in the past and people thought he wouldn't succeed. People who just KNEW the burial was coming were proven wrong. I'm gonna live in the now rather than stress over something that hasn't happened yet.


*We weren't wrong. We were told they'd blow the roof off of Battleground-they didn't have a match. We were told that Ambrose would win at Summerslam-he failed. We were told Ambrose would win on the RAW after-he failed. We were told he would get his revenge on Seth after looking like a complete fool for 3 straight weeks-he failed. We were told Ambrose was being built as the #2 babyface-he's in a meaningless midcard feud. Does he need to lose all fan support and be taken off television for you to get it?*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DannyMack said:


> I posted this in the RAW thread:
> 
> *People b*tch & moan about WWE never being creative and thinking outside the box anymore, but when they give you a creative ending to the PPV the same people still b*tch & moan. Unbelievable.*
> 
> ...


:what? People have calling this shit happening for a while now.

Fucking lol if you think they're doing this to save Ambrose's win over Rollins for a bigger PPV. This shit has been brewing since the beginning of the Summer. It should have ended tonight. Now Ambrose has to move on in some random, nothing fued with Wyatt, who also deserves way better than this.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

derelict stranger said:


> But it HAS been fuckery month after month, this making the 4th loss in a row for Ambrose. Furthermore, Rollins has yet to have a clean win without interference. If Wyatt was going to run in on any match, it should have been Cena's, but as we know creative ignores any storylines over a week old.
> 
> As for getting the payoff a year from now, as you mentioned, many will have moved on to other things by then, and spend their 9.99 on other things such as "beer, netflix, tacos" as some have suggested here.


If Wyatt had intefered in the Cena match we all know it would have led to another Cena burial. No thank you. I'd rather have an interesting and compelling feud between 2 talented young up-and-coming stars.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Shalashaska said:


> :what? People have calling this shit happening for a while now.
> 
> Fucking lol if you think they're doing this to save Ambrose's win over Rollins for a bigger PPV. This shit has been brewing since the beginning of the Summer. It should have ended tonight. Now Ambrose has to move on in some random, nothing fued with Wyatt, who also deserves way better than this.


He's feuding with the most over babyface on the roster right now and might just win it. Not a bad start from a return back if I do say so myself.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't even like him anyway.

Thee A.M.-Bro Z will be his dancing gimmick soon.


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *We weren't wrong. We were told they'd blow the roof off of Battleground-they didn't have a match. We were told that Ambrose would win at Summerslam-he failed. We were told Ambrose would win on the RAW after-he failed. We were told he would get his revenge on Seth after looking like a complete fool for 3 straight weeks-he failed. We were told Ambrose was being built as the #2 babyface-he's in a meaningless midcard feud. Does he need to lose all fan support and be taken off television for you to get it?*


Hey man, whoa. Losing all fan support and being taken off of television is just another bold and creative move that the WWE has in store for their future superstars. Just ask Emma how this has been helping her!


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Shalashaska said:


> :what? People have calling this shit happening for a while now.
> 
> Fucking lol if you think they're doing this to save Ambrose's win over Rollins for a bigger PPV. This shit has been brewing since the beginning of the Summer. It should have ended tonight. Now Ambrose has to move on in some random, nothing fued with Wyatt, who also deserves way better than this.


The next time Ambrose & Rollins meet it will be down the line in a WWEWHC title match where Ambrose finally defeats Rollins and takes the title off of him as the ultimate revenge. It might be wishful thinking, but you can quote me on that.


----------



## DoneDirtCheap (Oct 20, 2014)

Calahart said:


> Where did that come from? Where did I say I was sure he was getting the win?
> 
> What I am sure of is that he is going to be a long term success. I have even said that he may experience some fumble feuds, but every superstar does.


So now you're going to lie and claim you've never posted in the Ambrose Discussion Thread that he would eventually get a win against Rollins.

K.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

DannyMack said:


> I posted this in the RAW thread:
> 
> People b*tch & moan about WWE never being creative and thinking outside the box anymore, but when they give you a creative ending to the PPV the same people still b*tch & moan. Unbelievable.


'Bring Back Russo' has bitched and moaned about WWE never being creative and thinking outside the box? The individuals in this thread who didn't like the finish have bitched and moaned about that?

...ah no I get it - "people" bitched and moaned about lack of creativity and now you've seen "people" saying they disliked the finish, well that's a water tight observation: "people" are contradicting themselves.

You're right that it's unbelievable - because it's not what's actually happening. Have you really not realised that the people who have clamoured for creative, outside-the-box finishes *are not the guys you're seeing complain about the finish*? Correct me if I'm wrong. If 'Russo' or anybody else agreeing with him have said "WWE is too uncreative and needs to think outside the box more" then fair enough, I just have zero faith that you've paid any attention to who's saying what - I 100% suspect you've made that stupid "people = people = hypocrisy!" error that so many users here make.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Calling it. Dean's ultimate pay off will be much better than what he would have gotten tonight. Let's be honest, that wasn't a match deserving of the title "feud ender". It was a mess and that win would have felt hollow to me.

Their feud will cool off as they go to their respective rivals, but will pick back up near Rumble probably. And I bet them only having a no DQ match at Mania will be a million times better and more satisfying than that average ass HIAC match.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> wait just remembered he got pinned with that damn judo slam and not the sister abigal
> 
> Ok well at least he kicked out of the curb stomp
> :booklel


this..

could have at least slammed him on the cinder blocks.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

DoneDirtCheap said:


> So now you're going to lie and claim you've never posted in the Ambrose Discussion Thread that he would eventually get a win against Rollins.
> 
> K.


Eventually is a vague word. 



Bring Back Russo said:


> *We weren't wrong. We were told they'd blow the roof off of Battleground-they didn't have a match. We were told that Ambrose would win at Summerslam-he failed. We were told Ambrose would win on the RAW after-he failed. We were told he would get his revenge on Seth after looking like a complete fool for 3 straight weeks-he failed. We were told Ambrose was being built as the #2 babyface-he's in a meaningless midcard feud.  Does he need to lose all fan support and be taken off television for you to get it?*


Only when that happens will I accept that he has failed.

Wins and losses hasn't dampered his ability to entertain the masses. This is theater not a real sport.


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

DannyMack said:


> The next time Ambrose & Rollins meet it will be down the line in a WWEWHC title match where Ambrose finally defeats Rollins and takes the title off of him as the ultimate revenge. It might be wishful thinking, but you can quote me on that.


You have to be a troll.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

ViolentRiC said:


> 'Bring Back Russo' has bitched and moaned about WWE never being creative and thinking outside the box? The individuals in this thread who didn't like the finish have bitched and moaned about that?
> 
> ...ah no I get it - "people" bitched and moaned about lack of creativity and now you've seen "people" saying they disliked the finish, well that's a water tight observation: "people" are contradicting themselves.
> 
> You're right that it's unbelievable - because it's not what's actually happening. Have you really not realised that the people who have clamoured for creative, outside-the-box finishes *are not the guys you're seeing complain about the finish*? Correct me if I'm wrong. If 'Russo' or anybody else agreeing with him have said "WWE is too uncreative and needs to think outside the box more" then fair enough, I just have zero faith that you've paid any attention to who's saying what - I 100% suspect you've made that stupid "people = people = hypocrisy!" error that so many users here make.


We'll agree to disagree


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

battlefield said:


> Hey man, whoa. Losing all fan support and being taken off of television is just another bold and creative move that the WWE has in store for their future superstars. Just ask Emma how this has been helping her!


Because a heel needs fan support, right? :StephenA2


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

DannyMack said:


> If Wyatt had intefered in the Cena match we all know it would have led to another Cena burial. No thank you.


This statement alone speaks volumes about the WWE right now. Nuff said.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

battlefield said:


> You have to be a troll.


Nope. Just a fan who thinks positively.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Not even funny how closely this thread resembles all the threads last year talking about how Bryan was buried and everyone of you were proven wrong.

My advice (same as last year) - just have patience, and stop over-analysing everything. Ambrose will get his moment, the same way Bryan got his.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

ScottishJobber said:


> Not even funny how closely this thread resembles all the threads last year talking about how Bryan was buried and everyone of you were proven wrong.
> 
> My advice (same as last year) - just have patience, and stop over-analysing everything. Ambrose will get his moment, the same way Bryan got his.


^This.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


> Not even funny how closely this thread resembles all the threads last year talking about how Bryan was buried and everyone of you were proven wrong.
> 
> My advice (same as last year) - just have patience, and stop over-analysing everything. Ambrose will get his moment, the same way Bryan got his.


Imagine if Bryan won the Rumble? No backlash or that epic journey to his big pay off at Mania.

I feel like this with Dean. The ultimate win he gets later on will eclipse the win he could have had at HIAC.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ScottishJobber said:


> Not even funny how closely this thread resembles all the threads last year talking about how Bryan was buried and everyone of you were proven wrong.
> 
> My advice (same as last year) - just have patience, and stop over-analysing everything. Ambrose will get his moment, the same way Bryan got his.


I thought about this the moment the match ended. I also knew how most of these posts were gonna go down, with people overreacting and over analyzing the situation despite this pretty much being what WWE wants it to be.

Classic. Babyface booking. 
1
0
1


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

Ambrose is going to have his moment, sure. 

His time to shine will come at Wrestlemania, when he's shoehorned into an El Torito match for the pre-show while Reigns actually does the whole match with Rollins with the briefcase.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

None of you are fans of entertaining storylines Just a bunch of digit hoes


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

battlefield said:


> Ambrose is going to have his moment, sure.
> 
> His time to shine will come at Wrestlemania, when he's shoehorned into an El Torito match for the pre-show while Reigns actually does the whole match with Rollins with the briefcase.


And you call me the troll...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

ScottishJobber said:


> Not even funny how closely this thread resembles all the threads last year talking about how Bryan was buried and everyone of you were proven wrong.
> 
> My advice (same as last year) - just have patience, and stop over-analysing everything. Ambrose will get his moment, the same way Bryan got his.


His support is nowhere near Bryan's though. He has no "yes" chant.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


> Not even funny how closely this thread resembles all the threads last year talking about how Bryan was buried and everyone of you were proven wrong.
> 
> My advice (same as last year) - just have patience, and stop over-analysing everything. Ambrose will get his moment, the same way Bryan got his.


And do you know the amount of shit it took for Bryan to win at Mania? Ambrose isn't even 1/10th as over as Bryan was either. 

I already waited enough for the payoff to this fued and they screwed it up. 

Have no faith for them to book these guys right. Fucking none.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ScottishJobber said:


> Not even funny how closely this thread resembles all the threads last year talking about how Bryan was buried and everyone of you were proven wrong.
> 
> My advice (same as last year) - just have patience, and stop over-analysing everything. Ambrose will get his moment, the same way Bryan got his.


Yeah, let's just COMPLETELY IGNORE the fact that WWE had no PLANS for Bryan to ever get his moment. They didn't plan for that to happen, they planned to have him face Sheamus at WrestleMania, until the fans had to hijack the show for 2 straight months. 

And I don't want to hear this shit about "His payoff will be better than what he'd have gotten tonight".....NO IT WON'T BE. You know damn well the proper context to major, personal feuds in WWE ending is HIAC.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You people using Bryan do realise that only happened because the fans weren't having anything else anymore? I'd love to see that for ambrose, but the crowd at the end of the match was telling... just watch and see the mood settle in on that crowd to "really... that.. really? Why do I care anymore?". It's been happening for months and it should terrify the WWE. THe fans are starting to leave instead of taking the continual beating of not getting what they want.

This isn't one moment of the fans getting screwed. It's a pattern of it. Vince has chosen what he wants and hates the fans because they are telling him that he is feeding them shit. Instead of reacting like he used to when competition was around, he's giving the fans the finger and laughing, not realising his "empire" is starting to burn around him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shalashaska said:


> And do you know the amount of shit it took for Bryan to win at Mania? Ambrose isn't even 1/10th as over as Bryan was either.
> 
> I already waited enough for the payoff to this fued and they screwed it up.
> 
> Have no faith for them to book these guys right. Fucking none.


Yeah, and that wasn't planned either. They were forced into that situation.


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

DannyMack said:


> And you call me the troll...


If you think that Ambrose is going to get anywhere in the WWE when -mania season rolls around, well, I'm afraid I've got some bad news.

Do you honestly think they'll put Ambrose anywhere near the title scene while people like Byran, Reigns, ect will be(hopefully, with well wishes to their respective recoveries) back?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

My thing is, anything can happen. Yes, it took great circumstances for Bryan to get his payoff. But still, there was a time where people said there was 0 percent chance of him sniffing that title. Of course no one knew what would end up leading Bryan to the ultimate victory, but it still happened.

I just think it works out for Dean in the end. I rooted for Bryan and got to see him get his. I'm doing the same for Dean.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Don't worry about Ambrose's fans revolting and getting Daniel Bryan booking. There will be no payoff because they're content with mediocrity. If that's their prerogative, so be it. You can't help people that don't want to be helped. This is the 5th time I've had to tell a fanbase that their talent is getting fucked over. I'm just gonna let them stay in happy la la land with Bayley and her inflatable friends and enjoy the pushes my people are getting.*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

People still believe Bryan was actually gonna wrestle Sheamus at Mania :ti


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh fuck me, people really believe Bryan got over without the WWE giving the OK? Bunch of fucking idiots on this forum, swear to god, same threads last year...

Ambrose will get his moment, tonight would have been stupid cause where the fuck does everyone go from there? Same as last year with Bryan, this adds longevity and lets you fuckheads have your moment at Wrestlemania where you pretend you knew it was going to happen all along.

I'm offski.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WynterWarm12 said:


> My thing is, anything can happen. Yes, it took great circumstances for Bryan to get his payoff. But still, there was a time where people said there was 0 percent chance of him sniffing that title. Of course no one knew what would end up leading Bryan to the ultimate victory, but it still happened.
> 
> I just think it works out for Dean in the end. I rooted for Bryan and got to see him get his. I'm doing the same for Dean.


You're not rooting for Dean, you're against him more than you know. This "sit back and wait and see, I have faith in Vince McMahon" delusion is KILLING HIM. You're never gonna get what you want until you start revolting and demanding it. Never. You're gonna be sitting here in 5 years with Reigns and Rollins as 6 time WWE Champions and Ambrose with none, waiting for him to get his turn while he faces Dolph Ziggler for the 50'th time because you didn't tell the WWE "NO! THIS STOPS NOW".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ScottishJobber said:


> Oh fuck me, people really believe Bryan got over without the WWE giving the OK? Bunch of fucking idiots on this forum, swear to god, same threads last year...
> 
> Ambrose will get his moment, tonight would have been stupid cause where the fuck does everyone go from there? Same as last year with Bryan, this adds longevity and lets you fuckheads have your moment at Wrestlemania where you pretend you knew it was going to happen all along.
> 
> I'm offski.


Too much fpalm.

You sure do enjoy questioning other people's intelligence when it's your line of thinking that gets proven wrong every time by the very company you're defending.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're not rooting for Dean, you're against him more than you know. This "sit back and wait and see, I have faith in Vince McMahon" delusion is KILLING HIM.


I waited for Bryan before the fans revolted. Worked out for me in the end :lol I had faith he would get there and his ass got there. It took fans going ape shit, but before that, I felt he was getting there one way or another. I never imagined how big his situation would become, but he got there. I may have bitched sometimes, but I knew he was getting there :lol

I believe Dean will get his big pay off and moment. And you don't. That's fine. We will see who is right by Mania :lol



Let's hope it's me


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

battlefield said:


> If you think that Ambrose is going to get anywhere in the WWE when -mania season rolls around, well, I'm afraid I've got some bad news.
> 
> Do you honestly think they'll put Ambrose anywhere near the title scene while people like Byran, Reigns, ect will be(hopefully, with well wishes to their respective recoveries) back?


Yes. Bryan might not be back by Mania, so that's up in the air right now. While Reigns has been out Ambrose has been building a connection with the crowd and has proved himself in main event matches and segments on RAW, SmackDown and at HIAC. He has proven that he can hang at the top of the card. Reigns has yet to prove that, so he'll be a risk to main event Mania if he doesn't return till the Rumble. If Reigns returns to immediately win the Rumble it might, not definitely but might cause a backlash. Fans may feel that while Ambrose has been developing and evolving in the upper card Reigns has suddenly snatched what is rightfully his away from him without proving himself first.

I wouldn't say Ambrose definitely won't be in the WWE title picture during Mania season. It'll definitely be between Ambrose, Reigns & Bryan (if he's back in time) as to who battles Lesnar for the title at Mania.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, let's just COMPLETELY IGNORE the fact that WWE had no PLANS for Bryan to ever get his moment. They didn't plan for that to happen, they planned to have him face Sheamus at WrestleMania, until the fans had to hijack the show for 2 straight months.
> 
> And I don't want to hear this shit about "His payoff will be better than what he'd have gotten tonight".....NO IT WON'T BE. You know damn well the proper context to major, personal feuds in WWE ending is HIAC.





Bring Back Russo said:


> *Don't worry about Ambrose's fans revolting and getting Daniel Bryan booking. There will be no payoff because they're content with mediocrity. If that's their prerogative, so be it. You can't help people that don't want to be helped. This is the 5th time I've had to tell a fanbase that their talent is getting fucked over. I'm just gonna let them stay in happy la la land with Bayley and her inflatable friends and enjoy the pushes my people are getting.*


This. 

I have to admit that Pyro was right all along. At this point, wait and see is no longer an option. If Reigns can beat Rollins on RAW, clean and for free, there's no excuse why Ambrose did not pick up the win at #HIAC. If you're held in high esteem by the company, you're protected in some form. Ambrose hasn't been.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're not rooting for Dean, you're against him more than you know. This "sit back and wait and see, I have faith in Vince McMahon" delusion is KILLING HIM. You're never gonna get what you want until you start revolting and demanding it. Never. You're gonna be sitting here in 5 years with Reigns and Rollins as 6 time WWE Champions and Ambrose with none, waiting for him to get his turn while he faces Dolph Ziggler for the 50'th time.


Well if you think that being world champion is all that matters then :reigns will get in the way more than his "apathetic" fanbase will. You've said it yourself, they only changed their minds on Batista because he was a 45 year old wash out while Reigns is a shiny new toy they haven't even taken out of the box yet so fans cheering their asses off won't change a damn thing. Might as well just accept the consolation prize we're getting and bide our time until a window of opportunity is actually available.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I waited for Bryan before the fans revolted. Worked out for me in the end :lol I had faith he would get there and his ass got there. It took fans going ape shit, but before that, I felt he was getting there one way or another. I never imagined how big his situation would become, but he got there. I may have bitched sometimes, but I knew he was getting there :lol
> 
> I believe Dean will get his big pay off and moment. And you don't. That's fine. We will see who is right by Mania :lol
> 
> ...


If he doesn't get some kind of big payoff at WrestleMania, do I have your word that you will FINALLY stop living under a fucking rock and see his place in the company for what it actually is?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Empress said:


> This.
> 
> I have to admit that Pyro was right all along. At this point, wait and see is no longer an option. If Reigns can beat Rollins on RAW, clean and for free, there's no excuse why Ambrose did not pick up the win at #HIAC. If you're held in high esteem by the company, you're protected in some form. Ambrose hasn't been.


This would be valid if Ambrose was losing clean to him.

Amirite or amirite?

Cena never takes the L clean but Ambrose isn't protected. k then :waffle


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Aaron S. said:


> People still believe Bryan was actually gonna wrestle Sheamus at Mania :ti


You mean too tell me that the dirtsheets got every match for Mania wrong but that one before Punk left?

On topic once people around here understand WWE cares much more about their shareholders and sponsors maybe they can turn the fucking thing off. Vince is not in the business of giving a shit what fans want anymore. He can do whatever he wants and knows that A LOT of people will eat it up. Bottom line as much as its bullshit to be like this you don't matter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't even think of Reigns. And Reigns is directly in Ambrose's path since their both faces. And Dean can't get even get a clean win over someone with Reigns out with an injury. Can only imagine how it will be when Reigns is back. Yikes.


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

DannyMack said:


> Yes. Bryan might not be back by Mania, so that's up in the air right now. While Reigns has been out Ambrose has been building a connection with the crowd and has proved himself in main event matches and segments on RAW, SmackDown and at HIAC. He has proven that he can hang at the top of the card. Reigns has yet to prove that, so he'll be a risk to main event Mania if he doesn't return till the Rumble. If Reigns returns to immediately win the Rumble it might, not definitely but might cause a backlash. Fans may feel that while Ambrose has been developing and evolving in the upper card Reigns has suddenly snatched what is rightfully his away from him without proving himself first.
> 
> I wouldn't say Ambrose definitely won't be in the WWE title picture during Mania season. It'll definitely be between Ambrose, Reigns & Bryan (if he's back in time) as to who battles Lesnar for the title at Mania.


How did he prove himself? He hasn't proven anything. He can't even ambush a dude alone in the parking lot with a weapon. Ontop of that, Ambrose doesn't deserve to be anywhere near the likes of Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, ect - he's good, he's one of my favorites, but you do realize that the belt actually has some prestige to it now, right? That the guy who beats Lesnar is saying they're better than both the beast and the Undertaker's streak?

They aren't going to make that guy Ambrose. 

At the very least, Reigns has proven himself. He beat Rollins on Raw clean without stringing people along for what, five months? I'm not saying Reigns deserves to be closer to the main event(more like _Main Event_) than Ambrose, but I am saying that he's been booked strong and has significant support backstage that wants him to be strong.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Aaron S. said:


> This would be valid if Ambrose was losing clean to him.
> 
> Amirite or amirite?
> 
> Cena never takes the L clean but Ambrose isn't protected. k then :waffle


After 5 months of feuding, Ambrose needed a win, clean or otherwise. Reigns picked up a win over Rollins, without interference, in a matter of weeks. It doesn't get much clearer where certain folks are on the pecking order.



ShowStopper said:


> I didn't even think of Reigns. And Reigns is directly in Ambrose's path since their both faces. And Dean can't get even get a clean win over someone with Reigns out with an injury. Can only imagine how it will be when Reigns is back. Yikes.


There's no denying the obvious at this point. I wanted them to have an Austin/Rock rise. It could still happen, but I'm not getting my hopes up anymore.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

ShowStopper said:


> I didn't even think of Reigns. And Reigns is directly in Ambrose's path since their both faces. And Dean can't get even get a clean win over someone with Reigns out with an injury. Can only imagine how it will be when Reigns is back. Yikes.


You have no idea how much of a beast they going to try to sell Roman Reigns as the whole company is going to have to lay down for him build him as the greatest treat John Cena has ever seen.:side:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I didn't even think of Reigns. And Reigns is directly in Ambrose's path since their both faces. And Dean can't get even get a clean win over someone with Reigns out with an injury. Can only imagine how it will be when Reigns is back. Yikes.


See? Reigns > Ambrose in the WWE's mind and it's now more obvious than ever. A grassroots movement for Ambrose won't change anything, especially when you have an over talent in Bray Wyatt to pacify the masses. Note that all the shitting on the 'E last year happened after it was apparent that Bryan wasn't going to be in the Rumble and that was after the Wyatt/Bryan feud came to a close. My advice? Don't waste your breath trying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It was a tough call...i mean on one hand you have Seth Rollins who is apparently the TOP heel in the company...so him winning isn't a shocker..i guess it's how he won although he is the company's #1 chicken shit heel. 

As for Ambrose vs. Wyatt..it will be a great feud...i dont think it's going to mean Ambrose is back in the midcard...They just want Orton now to feud with Rollins i bet


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Empress said:


> After 5 months of feuding, Ambrose needed a win, clean or otherwise. Reigns picked up a win over Rollins, without interference, in a matter of weeks. It doesn't get much clearer where certain folks are on the pecking order.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no denying the obvious at this point. I wanted them to have an Austin/Rock rise. It could still happen, but I'm not getting my hopes up anymore.


The match matters in what way when it's never mentioned and is pretty much ignored just like every other TV match?


Bet money the majority of the people don't remember that match or even care about the result of it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

KINGPIN said:


> See? Reigns > Ambrose in the WWE's mind and it's now more obvious than ever. A grassroots movement for Ambrose won't change anything, especially when you have an over talent in Bray Wyatt to pacify the masses. Note that all the shitting on the 'E last year happened after it was apparent that Bryan wasn't going to be in the Rumble and that was after the Wyatt/Bryan feud came to a close. Don't waste your breath trying.


Hate to say it but they are going to pretty much sell Reigns/Cena as the biggest reason you should be watching their show. One guy who is the most stale act the business and the other who will win the WWE Championship in very possibly his 2nd PPV singles match of his career.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> The match matters in what way when it's never mentioned and is pretty much ignored just like every other TV match?
> 
> 
> Bet money the majority doesn't remember that match or even care.


It was a "look Roman got his revenge on Rollins for his betrayal!...now back to the real feud of Dean vs Seth." Roman was betrayed too, yet his win over Seth was on a random ass Raw and felt meaningless. It was a hollow win where at NoC, Dean was going to return to take back his feud with Seth from Roman.

I'm a Roman mark and easily forget Roman's win over Seth. People make it a big deal on here, but the average fan have probably forgotten about it and don't care.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> The match matters in what way when it's never mentioned and is pretty much ignored just like every other TV match?
> 
> 
> Bet money the majority of the people don't remember that match or even care about the result of it.


I bet WWE feels that way about alot of their fans with alot of stuff they've done. You might be able to get away with one thing here and there. But eventually, they do add up. And judging by Raw ratings and Network subs I'd say it isn't working well. But hey, just as long as they keep selling those Cena t-shirts, everything will be fine..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Aaron S. said:


> The match matters in what way when it's never mentioned and is pretty much ignored just like every other TV match?
> 
> 
> Bet money the majority of the people don't remember that match or even care about the result of it.


This thread is about Dean's booking. And his wins and losses. He hasn't had any over Rollins. The quality of Reigns/Rollins or Ambrose/Rollins doesn't change the stats. I'm sure once Reigns returns, his win over Rollins will be mentioned at some point.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Empress said:


> This thread is about Dean's booking. And his wins and losses. He hasn't had any over Rollins. The quality of Reigns/Rollins or Ambrose/Rollins doesn't change the stats. I'm sure once Reigns returns, his win over Rollins will be mentioned at some point.


No it won't. Don't count on it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns had 1 PPV singles match and his 2nd PPV singles match will be to win the ultimate singles belt. Take that in for a moment. 

Before injury, you had them hiding him in tag matches, almost to the point it became comedy (announce a singles match only to have it turn into a tag or DQ). Ambrose will probably be a heel before Mania. With Cena, Reigns, an Orton turn, Bryan maybe, there is no room for Ambrose as a face. Sad.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Actually.. the way they're playing it, I wouldn't be surprised to see Ambrose ultimately go over at WrestleMania. This is perfect booking for him tbh. Anybody knows that you become a Top Fan Face by having the WWE shit on you and screw you over. When they trot out Roman at Rumble and have him win it after being on the bench and missing the screwjobs, fans will shit all over him Batista style. Just watch. I'm sure he'll be in the ME, I'm just not convinced he isn't the red herring at this point.

The Wyatt finish was still horrible, though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So is Reigns the Batista of this year with Ambrose going over at Mania in a triple threat?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

tailhook said:


> Actually.. the way they're playing it, I wouldn't be surprised to see Ambrose ultimately go over at WrestleMania. This is perfect booking for him tbh. Anybody knows that you become a Top Fan Face by having the WWE shit on you and screw you over. When they trot out Roman at Rumble and have him win it after being on the bench and missing the screwjobs, fans will shit all over him Batista style. Just watch. I'm sure he'll be in the ME, I'm just not convinced he isn't the red herring.
> 
> The Wyatt finish was still horrible, though.


Won't make a difference. They're not changing Reigns winning @ WM for anything, especially now that he can come back and win the Rumble after he recovers from injury. Believe that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Reigns had 1 PPV singles match and his 2nd PPV singles match will be to win the ultimate singles belt. Take that in for a moment.
> 
> Before injury, you had them hiding him in tag matches, almost to the point it became comedy (announce a singles match only to have it turn into a tag or DQ). Ambrose will probably be a heel before Mania. With Cena, Reigns, an Orton turn, Bryan maybe, there is no room for Ambrose as a face. Sad.


They will push Reigns hard and he will win the title at WM. All the while, pushing someone who is very much not ready for that type of push and that type of responsibility yet. They will push him, he will win the title at WM, he will prove that he is not ready yet, WWE will blame it all on him, even though it is WWE's fault more than anyone else's, and they will move onto the next guy. Never-ending cycle.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They will push Reigns hard and he will win the title at WM. All the while, pushing someone who is very much not ready for that type of push and that type of responsibility yet. They will push him, he will win the title at WM, he will prove that he is not ready yet, WWE will blame it all on him, even though it is WWE's fault more than anyone else's, and they will move onto the next guy. Never-ending cycle.


*
IF that does happen, what next guy is there? They've ruined their entire roster. Literally, there's not a single person besides Cena with credibility.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> IF that does happen, what next guy is there? They've ruined their entire roster. Literally, there's not a single person besides Cena with credibility.*


I have no idea. I didn't mean that Reigns will have like a 1 or 2 month title reign because he isn't ready yet. They're quite stubborn, so he'll probably hold the title until around SummerSlam time at least. Maybe they go back to Cena, who knows? Anyways, I'm off to bed, I'll get back to this thread tomorrow. (Y)


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

ShowStopper said:


> They will push Reigns hard and he will win the title at WM. All the while, pushing someone who is very much not ready for that type of push and that type of responsibility yet. They will push him, he will win the title at WM, he will prove that he is not ready yet, WWE will blame it all on him, even though it is WWE's fault more than anyone else's, and they will move onto the next guy. Never-ending cycle.


I don't think they will give up on him that easily you have to remember that a lot of outside WWE BS is why this is happening. Maybe with Roman and Cena on top they have two squeakily clean guys one with an edge that they feel fans won't turn on so easily because he looks like a mercenary and the other is pretty much in Vince's stupid vision the embodiment of America.


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

Ambrose going over Reigns in a triple threat? 

It's more likely that he'll turn heel before that happens.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> See? Reigns > Ambrose in the WWE's mind and it's now more obvious than ever. A grassroots movement for Ambrose won't change anything, especially when you have an over talent in Bray Wyatt to pacify the masses. Note that all the shitting on the 'E last year happened after it was apparent that Bryan wasn't going to be in the Rumble and that was after the Wyatt/Bryan feud came to a close. My advice? Don't waste your breath trying.


They said the same thing about Daniel Bryan when Batista won the RR and we all saw how that worked out.

If Reigns starts getting shitted on and Ambrose fans start hijacking shows, it will happen again.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So is Reigns the Batista of this year with Ambrose going over at Mania in a triple threat?


the wwe fans dont hate reigns no matter what the internet tells you

and ambrose is no daniel bryan


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

Reposted from another thread:



> It's time to stop using the term 'Daniel Byran'd'. The Daniel Byran scenerio was a perfect storm of inopportune moments in the WWE that lead to his rise to the top. If you think it's because of the fans, you're wrong. It was the culmination of the awful Rumble, of CM Punk leaving, of part-timer faces being trashed as heels, and it's not going to happen again just for anybody.
> 
> You can't just 'Daniel Byran' people to the top. You can chant Ambrose all day until you're blue in the face but until outside circumstances happen that force them into the situation of Ambrose being the only one they can rely on, it's not going to matter. Hell, remember when they still ignored the fans and instead made Daniel Byran a member of the Wyatt Family? No?
> 
> Either way, you can't just kick back and press the 'Dbry Push' button and expect Ambrose to get anywhere. It isn't going to happen.


In addition, Reigns isn't a part timer. He's out on injury, which means he's far more sympathetic than just some guy who comes back for the main event spotlight and some $$$. You're also mad if you think that Ambrose would be the second choice for the belts if for some reason Reigns didn't get them, considering Byran may return as well, and there are people currently on the roster who don't look like complete jokes.

Fans chant Ziggler all day, I don't see him doing anything but keeping an irrelevant title belt warm for the next person. That's probably Ambrose's destiny, considering he's already done it once before.


----------



## Fatlane (Sep 13, 2014)

Fight amongst yourselves until the day grows cold, but you will never understand the wrestling of old.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ambrose's push is like the poor man's Daniel Bryan's:

Victory over Cena in a singles match, feud with the Authority and lose several times in a row against HHH's golden boy, and lose to Bray Wyatt in a filler feud before Mania season.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They said the same thing about Daniel Bryan when Batista won the RR and we all saw how that worked out.
> 
> If Reigns starts getting shitted on and Ambrose fans start hijacking shows, it will happen again.


Except Ambrose fans aren't hijacking anything as long as Wyatt is around. He's never gotten shit on outside of that one "boring" chant he got so don't expect anyone to be rallying behind Ambrose that heavily while that's in play. Also, keep in mind that the casuals love Reigns and his fan support of sn't going to go away in time for WM 31. It just won't. Fans love him whether we like it or not. Also, you have to take into consideration how valuable of a priority Ambrose is compared to Reigns. Reigns is going to win the RR and beat Lesnar at WM and they're going to have him survive three title matches with Cena, after beating the Streak, just to put over how important he is. Those plans aren't changing for anything and even if Reigns does get booed, I don't see anyone walking out to shake things up while Mania season is in the works so...no. Daniel Bryan's case was special and should be regarded as an individual streak of good fortune rather than something that fans can change at will, just like that.

Like I said before, don't even waste your time. It's completely pointless to even entertain an "Ambrose" movement because such a notion is implausible.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

As long as Roman "No Talent" Reigns is out, I'm happy


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

KINGPIN said:


> Except Ambrose fans aren't hijacking anything as long as Wyatt is around. He's never gotten shit on outside of that one "boring" chant he got so don't expect anyone to be rallying behind Ambrose that heavily while that's in play. Also, keep in mind that the casuals love Reigns and his fan support of sn't going to go away in time for WM 31. It just won't. Fans love him whether we like it or not. Also, you have to take into consideration how valuable of a priority Ambrose is compared to Reigns. Reigns is going to win the RR and beat Lesnar at WM and they're going to have him survive three title matches with Cena, after beating the Streak, just to put over how important he is. Those plans aren't changing for anything and even if Reigns does get booed, I don't see anyone walking out to shake things up while Mania season is in the works so...no. Daniel Bryan's case was special and should be regarded as an individual streak of good fortune rather than something that fans can change at will, just like that.
> 
> Like I said before, don't even waste your time. It's completely pointless to even entertain an "Ambrose" movement because such a notion is implausible.


Whilst I don't disagree with your logic, I actually believe WWE are stupid enough to attempt to re-create the DB push as an actual go-to push, that they can use (or attempt to use) to push more than just Ambrose. Won't work for your reasons as stated above.. but yeah.. I think they are going to try something like it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Swag said:


> Stop crying.
> 
> 
> #1 Do you REALLY want Ambrose to get his payoff victory with SUCH a shitty crowd? Dude barely had any support even with all those spots.
> ...


All of these.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> Except Ambrose fans aren't hijacking anything as long as Wyatt is around. He's never gotten shit on outside of that one "boring" chant he got so don't expect anyone to be rallying behind Ambrose that heavily while that's in play. Also, keep in mind that the casuals love Reigns and his fan support of sn't going to go away in time for WM 31. It just won't. Fans love him whether we like it or not. Also, you have to take into consideration how valuable of a priority Ambrose is compared to Reigns. Reigns is going to win the RR and beat Lesnar at WM and they're going to have him survive three title matches with Cena, after beating the Streak, just to put over how important he is. Those plans aren't changing for anything and even if Reigns does get booed, I don't see anyone walking out to shake things up while Mania season is in the works so...no. Daniel Bryan's case was special and should be regarded as an individual streak of good fortune rather than something that fans can change at will, just like that.
> 
> Like I said before, don't even waste your time. It's completely pointless to even entertain an "Ambrose" movement because such a notion is implausible.


exactly no one even on this forum are clamoring for an ambrose title reign

fans just want him to beat rollins ass

the fans wanted bryan to be champ due to being screwed out of the title over and over for 6 months straight by the time rumble came around


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I personally want to see Wyatt vs Brock at mania more than any other option. Ambrose vs HHH is what I want to see from Ambrose.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I tend to think it's going to be an uphill battle for Ambrose to pull a Daniel Bryan this WrestleMania. When Daniel Bryan comes back who will the fans want to see more in the Main Event just between Bryan and Ambrose? 

Bryan is going to come back to an insane reaction. If he has a surprise return at the Rumble neither Ambrose or Reigns will be able to compete with it. I just think WWE can easily derail Ambrose this WrestleMania season. They tried it with Bryan and Wyatt and it made things worse but they got much better options this year. Worse case scenario have Ambrose screw Bryan and face him at Mania. His face movement would be done.

I'd argue he's better off as a heel anyways since WWE's face scene is already crowded, and the pg product makes for lousy faces no matter what, but the wrestling community really doesn't see the forest thru the trees. They're too obsessed with face of the company.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

With all the BS that's happened through-out the feud how can people sit here and be ok with the idea of Rollins/Ambrose possibly continuing ?

What else could they possibly do ? what should they break out the green slim again.


----------



## JBRojo (Jan 27, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-0. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.
> 
> 
> We were told Ambrose is being built as the #2 babyface
> ...


I'll defend it no problem,
Seth never dominated dean, if every match he has had ends with interference then it doesn't equal a squash/burial.
Second of all you claim wwe doesn't push people or let certain people win and Seth is just as new, you just sound mad that the person you wanted to win didn't, your whole argument is hypocritical, a new guy is winning matches and the one winning has the MITB, remember how sandow was treated and here they are making a heel thats new win, hypocrite.
Ambrose is my favorite wrestler and he looked awesome that match, the crowd was shouting this is awesome, he looked great in my eyes and him losing didn't matter to me, I was just happy to see him perform in the main event and have the best match of the night, not only that it set up a feud that I've been looking forward to since they debuted, bray and dean will be a lot of fun and thats all that matters to me, that its fun, the cream always rises to the top, Bryan proved losing doesn't kill momentum, you are just a mark if you take winning in something thats fake this seriously, you obviously have no idea about the WWE because you made all these assumptions and you were wrong, and an impatient one at that, your the dumbass who wants self gratification right away instead of letting a feud playout and finish, this was an audible, this was not meant to happen he was covering for reigns, you people have no idea what you want and I hate how you guys talk down to casuals when you are worse.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

TWO THINGS.

1. Was Dean being punished for the CENA comments?

2. Dean took the pin from an RKO on the go home RAW, then LOSES at HIAC. Theres no way you can spin back to back losses in a row as a positive. You're #2 (arguably #1) face losing twice in a week?

Is dean ever going to pin someone clean? The last was THE MIZ?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

5 months of Seth running away from an Ambrose approved a** kicking, finally gets cornered like a rat with nowhere to go in HIAC...only to yet again beat Ambrose.

but this ok because some people want long feuds no matter what actually happens during these long feuds.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

He's Daniel Bryan niw. Keep jobbing, jobbing, jobbing! This fucking company...

:maury

- Vic


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

battlefield said:


> How did he prove himself? He hasn't proven anything. He can't even ambush a dude alone in the parking lot with a weapon. Ontop of that, Ambrose doesn't deserve to be anywhere near the likes of Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, ect - he's good, he's one of my favorites, but you do realize that the belt actually has some prestige to it now, right? That the guy who beats Lesnar is saying they're better than both the beast and the Undertaker's streak?
> 
> They aren't going to make that guy Ambrose.
> 
> At the very least, Reigns has proven himself. He beat Rollins on Raw clean without stringing people along for what, five months? I'm not saying Reigns deserves to be closer to the main event(more like _Main Event_) than Ambrose, but I am saying that he's been booked strong and has significant support backstage that wants him to be strong.


"Proving yourself" is about more than fake wins and losses. Ambrose has proven himself by being entertaining. He's been involved in a wide variety of segments and has made the most out of them (barring the doll segment, but that was creative's doing). He's also been placed in multiple prime time slots on RAW including the half time segment this week with the promo between him, Rollins & Foley and has shown that he can gain viewers. I don't know what more you want from him. Bryan lost a sh*tton of matches in the year leading to Mania and he turned out just fine. 

There's a certain minority I've noticed on this forum who precah about being sick of seeing the "same old sh*t", yet when a promising young talent begins to emerge and become a solidified main eventer they condemn them. We are never going to be free of all the part timers and Cena/Orton if the young up-and-comers aren't embraced. Whether people like the ending or not the PPV ended with 3 young superstars as the focus which is a step in the right drection. If Ambrose can't be main eventer who the f*ck can?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

bme said:


> With all the BS that's happened through-out the feud how can people sit here and be ok with the idea of Rollins/Ambrose possibly continuing ?
> 
> What else could they possibly do ? what should they break out the green slim again.


have an actual wrestling match we have had nothing but lumberjack,falls count anywhere and hiac

let them go 1 on 1 in a regular match


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BTW, I have a feeling that things between Rollins and Ambrose aren't over yet. For all the complaining that's happened so far, I don't think people have realized that they allowed Ambrose and Rollins to close a PPV with such an open ending to everything. As it looks now, Rollins has won the war but the possibility of them revisiting this isn't out of the question. I mean, how many times have we seen Cena and Orton go at it in the past 5 years?


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I feel like the fans who invested months of their interest into this feud were totally shit on last night. The ending of that match just shows complete disrespect for the fans of both Dean and Seth. One of them should have gotten the win CLEANLY and then the Wyatt thing could have happened. Yes, Seth won the feud I guess, but does it really do anything for him since none of his wins were clean? Ambrose lost every match in the feud so it definitely didn't do anything for him. WWE just has no fucking clue.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

Bring Back Russo said:


> We were told Ambrose is being built as the #2 babyface
> We were told Ambrose is supposed to lose on TV so he could get revenge on PPV
> We were told there'd be a huge payoff
> We were told Ambrose would never be sent to the mid card
> ...


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

Ambrose had the match won. Seth was moments away from having his face smashed through cinder blocks before Wyatt interfered and screwed Ambrose. In my opinion this makes Ambrose look strong whether he actually won the match is irrelevant. The only thing I'm worried about is how they'll handle the Amrose/Wyatt fued without making one of the men look weak.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

sexton_hardcastle said:


> Ambrose had the match won. Seth was moments away from having his face smashed through cinder blocks before Wyatt interfered and screwed Ambrose. In my opinion this makes Ambrose look strong whether he actually won the match is irrelevant. The only thing I'm worried about is how they'll handle the Amrose/Wyatt fued without making one of the men look weak.


I pretty much feel the same way. The booking in-between matches was hit or miss but in every single match they've had, Ambrose has come out looking strong, even in defeat. Rollins didn't technically "need" the win but this guy has major heat on him so fuck it, why not more, especially with all the build up we've had up to this match? I can tell you that I wasn't concerned about winning or losing when the interference happened because it was an incredible moment that should lead up to an interesting feud. And I don't think you'll have to worry about the Wyatt/Ambrose feud. We shouldn't be forced into a "one of these men HAVE to win" situation because Wyatt's character has been booked perfectly and Ambrose has now looks stronger than ever.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I kind of feel like if Orton is being moved to turning babyface , he will be moved to the number2 joint number 1 face with Cena which means someone has to be moved down...unfortunately that will be dean ambrose. Whilst bray wyatt is talented...i have to say it feels like a step down, considering bray has been cooled down a lot ...that cena feud and jericho feud did not take off in the way people thought it would , as a result Bray is cold product. 

Also there is money in having ambrose chase rollins....but if the chase keeps going on and on with no defining pinfall win for ambrose fans will lose their interest.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

C'mon now, people are so short-sighted. 

Seth did technically go over Ambrose 3 times but that means nothing. Seth hasn't beaten Ambrose clean yet. Ambrose winning against Rollins would have been, ironically, idiotic. People now want to see Ambrose finally get his get-back on Rollins and beat him. If it happened in HIAC, their would be no real journey. This could easily happen at Mania and could happen in a title match. Would you complain about Ambrose's booking then too?

Ambrose is still in chase mode which is the best thing for a babyface. He's chasing Rollins and getting his redemption and the fans are all behind him. Pro-Wrestling isn't about wins and losses. Ambrose's booking has been great thus far and he's best when he's being portrayed as a sympathetic babyface that the fans can rally behind. People just seem to want to complain and are incredbily impatient. Ambrose just main-evented the PPV, looked strong and is now set to be in a great feud with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Reigns wins the RR
Ambrose wins the title at Elimination Chamber
Rollins cashes in and beats Ambrose
Ambrose uses his rematch clause

Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns - No holds Barred match with Ambrose pinning Rollins

Book it :vince$


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

own1997 said:


> C'mon now, people are so short-sighted.
> 
> Seth did technically go over Ambrose 3 times but that means nothing. Seth hasn't beaten Ambrose clean yet. Ambrose winning against Rollins would have been, ironically, idiotic. People now want to see Ambrose finally get his get-back on Rollins and beat him. If it happened in HIAC, their would be no real journey. This could easily happen at Mania and could happen in a title match. Would you complain about Ambrose's booking then too?
> 
> Ambrose is still in chase mode which is the best thing for a babyface. He's chasing Rollins and getting his redemption and the fans are all behind him. Pro-Wrestling isn't about wins and losses. Ambrose's booking has been great thus far and he's best when he's being portrayed as a sympathetic babyface that the fans can rally behind. People just seem to want to complain and are incredbily impatient. Ambrose just main-evented the PPV, looked strong and is now set to be in a great feud with Bray Wyatt.


But there will be a point when fans lose interest in Ambrose because he hasn't delivered on any promises. It makes him lose credibility. When is the last time he got a clean win on TV? Against the Miz? He needs a win and soon or the fans will just stop caring.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> But there will be a point when fans lose interest in Ambrose because he hasn't delivered on any promises. It makes him lose credibility. When is the last time he got a clean win on TV? Against the Miz? He needs a win and soon or the fans will just stop caring.


Well, if he needs it _soon_, then I guess Rollins beating Ambrose was no big deal since you never said that it's too late now and clearly it's not. Fans were invested into the whole thing.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> But there will be a point when fans lose interest in Ambrose because he hasn't delivered on any promises. It makes him lose credibility. When is the last time he got a clean win on TV? Against the Miz? He needs a win and soon or the fans will just stop caring.


He hasn't delivered on his promises because he's been screwed, not because he can't. There's a difference. If he promised he's going to beat Rollins and loses cleanly, then it'd be bad booking but that isn't the case. He has looked strong. All of these 'losses' only makes the fans want to see Ambrose beat Rollins even more.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> But there will be a point when fans lose interest in Ambrose because he hasn't delivered on any promises. It makes him lose credibility. When is the last time he got a clean win on TV? Against the Miz? He needs a win and soon or the fans will just stop caring.


Exactly the point that the "wait and see" chorus is leaving out.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Well, if he needs it _soon_, then I guess Rollins beating Ambrose was no big deal since you never said that it's too late now and clearly it's not. Fans were invested into the whole thing.



I didn't say it was too late. If Ambrose loses the feud with Wyatt, are you still going to defend his booking? If Ambrose doesn't win his next feud, people will stop caring. Count on it. I also think WWE is hoping for exactly that to happen.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> I pretty much feel the same way. The booking in-between matches was hit or miss but in every single match they've had, Ambrose has come out looking strong, even in defeat. Rollins didn't technically "need" the win but this guy has major heat on him so fuck it, why not more, especially with all the build up we've had up to this match? I can tell you that I wasn't concerned about winning or losing when the interference happened because it was an incredible moment that should lead up to an interesting feud. And I don't think you'll have to worry about the Wyatt/Ambrose feud. We shouldn't be forced into a "one of these men HAVE to win" situation because Wyatt's character has been booked perfectly and Ambrose has now looks stronger than ever.


Pretty much this.
Seth is looking like a bitch,always running away,never win clean-more heat for him.Ambrose looking strong even in defeat,the crowd is crazy about him,he is super over.You all said Bryan's booking was shit-well what happened?He didn't stop being over,that made the crowd like him even more,constantly being screwed over.
The Seth and Ambrose feud is not over,it's just on hold till Mania season probably.Ambrose will get his win,just on the bigger stage and after an amazing feud with Bray.
Now shut the fuck up and enjoy


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> I didn't say it was too late. If Ambrose loses the feud with Wyatt, are you still going to defend his booking? If Ambrose doesn't win his next feud, people will stop caring. Count on it. I also think WWE is hoping for exactly that to happen.


All depends on how it goes down. Looking into this situation without context is going to give you a skewed perception. If I told you that Ambrose and Rollins would feud for five months and Rollins would in every single time, I'd say that was the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard but at the end of it all, Ambrose looks stronger than ever in my book and him getting laid out after getting screwed over doesn't change that for me. 

I have a feeling that win, lose, or draw, this feud is going to be on hell of a ride regardless of who gets the big "W".


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

To me it is kind of looking like the WWE is trying to re-create the Daniel Bryan stuff with Ambrose. They want us (the audience) to get the impression they are holding Ambrose back.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> To me it is kind of looking like the WWE is trying to re-create the Daniel Bryan stuff with Ambrose. They want us (the audience) to get the impression they are holding Ambrose back.


^ But the problem is that Ambrose doesn't look like a underdog. He looks like an ass kicker


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> ^ But the problem is that Ambrose doesn't look like a underdog. He looks like an ass kicker


Yeah and it takes the whole Authority and now the Wyatts to hold this motherfucker down.But he will still end up on top.Mark my words.
_Maybe_ the company really is not that high on Ambrose. _Maybe_ really his push is because Reigns is gone.But let me tell you something,when Reigns come back and his ridiculous push continues,it will flop. It started before he got injured.Even the casual fans will get sick of him.And then,well,they got no choice but to push Ambrose,who is the fans favorite.
Now I'm done arguing with some of you people about that,because the things you say are just ridiculous. Everybody were saying Seth and Ambrose are not going to main event,but well... :draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jarsy1 said:


> ^ But the problem is that Ambrose doesn't look like a underdog. He looks like an ass kicker


Didn't say it was the best plan (that we will see), just saying I think that's where they are going. I agree that Ambrose is WAY different than Bryan, but a held back underdog story can work if done correctly.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> ^ But the problem is that Ambrose doesn't look like a underdog. He looks like an ass kicker


Who cares how he look if it works? Being an underdog isn't cosmetic.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm a fan and I don't see a problem in his booking, he's still been booked strong despite the losses. Rock kinda of booking back in 2000 except this is a shitty storyline. That's the only problem I have.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i always love how wwe tricks fans into thinking they dont care about a wrestler lol

they even fooled you into thinking they did'nt like bryan the guy was a 3 time world champ,mitb,us,tag champ before WMXXX and was trained by regal and hbk 2 of hhh's best friends of 20 years

they also hate ambrose a guy who was one of the top stars of their developmental territory and was put in a stable that were in main event story lines since their debut and gets raw and ppv main events

but they dont like him:booka


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

p862011 said:


> i always love how wwe tricks fans into thinking they dont care about a wrestler lol
> 
> they even fooled you into thinking they did'nt like bryan the guy was a 3 time world champ,mitb,us,tag champ before WMXXX and was trained by regal and hbk 2 of hhh's best friends of 20 years
> 
> ...


:tucky
Smarks are not that smart I guess


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

p862011 said:


> i always love how wwe tricks fans into thinking they dont care about a wrestler lol
> 
> they even fooled you into thinking they did'nt like bryan the guy was a 3 time world champ,mitb,us,tag champ before WMXXX and was trained by regal and hbk 2 of hhh's best friends of 20 years
> 
> ...


Also by losing via bullshit everytime, they're protecting him and his image.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I got nothing. All we literally can do is 'wait and see'.

But I did that for Swagger after his numerous protected loses vs Rusev and look where that got him. 

Just hoping Ambrose pulls out a big win against someone, he deserves it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I got nothing. All we literally can do is 'wait and see'.
> 
> But I did that for Swagger after his numerous protected loses vs Rusev and look where that got him.
> 
> Just hoping Ambrose pulls out a big win against someone, he deserves it.


you should of knew better with swagger

he was only booked strong to make rusev beating him mean more


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I got nothing. All we literally can do is 'wait and see'.
> 
> But I did that for Swagger after his numerous protected loses vs Rusev and look where that got him.
> 
> Just hoping Ambrose pulls out a big win against someone, he deserves it.


The thing is that Swagger isn't seen as a top guy like Ambrose is and like the guy above me said, he was booked strong to make Rusev looked better when he finally beat him clean.


----------



## philsphan26 (Jan 23, 2007)

What's there to defend? Ambrose was going nowhere after Rollins feud. They had to give him someone and Bray is the best thing besides him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

philsphan26 said:


> What's there to defend? Ambrose was going nowhere after Rollins feud. They had to give him someone and Bray is the best thing besides him.


While I agree with you, it could be said that Wyatt didn't need to cost Ambrose the win but I'm fine with it. Gives Wyatt some heat so why not?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> BTW, I have a feeling that things between Rollins and Ambrose aren't over yet. For all the complaining that's happened so far, I don't think people have realized that they allowed Ambrose and Rollins to close a PPV with such an open ending to everything. As it looks now, Rollins has won the war but the possibility of them revisiting this isn't out of the question. I mean, how many times have we seen Cena and Orton go at it in the past 5 years?



*Cena and Orton were even prior to HIAC. No one DOMINATED the feud. This is THREE TO ZERO! I've NEVER seen anything like this in 17 years of watching wrestling.*


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Ambrose is the job guy. Now it's time for him to make Bray Wyatt look strong.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Cena and Orton were even prior to HIAC. No one DOMINATED the feud. This is THREE TO ZERO! I've NEVER seen anything like this in 17 years of watching wrestling.*


So you missed Taker/HBK(17 years ago, btw) and Bryan/Authority?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> So you missed Taker/HBK(17 years ago, btw) and Bryan/Authority?


Taker nor HBK needed to win the match, they were already the top two stars in the company and booked strong for years. Rollins and Ambrose are nowhere near the status HBK and Taker were in 1997. Huge difference.

Nor was the HBK/Taker storyline 5 months in during that match.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Cena and Orton were even prior to HIAC. No one DOMINATED the feud. This is THREE TO ZERO! I've NEVER seen anything like this in 17 years of watching wrestling.*












What a drama

I guess you haven't watched really closely...


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Who in the hell mentioned anything about star power? I'm talking about THE STORYLINE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> Who in the hell mentioned anything about star power? I'm talking about THE STORYLINE


It's not even about star power. It's that HBK and Taker didn't need the win the way Ambrose did/does. And storyline wise, this one has dragged on for 5 months, and the HBK/Taker HIAC match was barely 2 months in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Taker nor HBK needed to win the match, they were already the top two stars in the company and booked strong for years. Rollins and Ambrose are nowhere near the status HBK and Taker were in 1997. Huge difference.
> 
> Nor was the HBK/Taker storyline 5 months in during that match.














Aaron S. said:


> So you missed Taker/HBK(17 years ago, btw) and Bryan/Authority?


*
People are STILL trying to use Bryan as an excuse after he himself said he wasn't supposed to win the title :drake1? Not even worth the time.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> People are STILL trying to use Bryan as a bullshit excuse after he himself said he wasn't supposed to win the title :drake1? Not even worth the time.*


If I learned anything from last night, it's that WWE can easily get away with treating it's fans like shit and some fans will still defend WWE to the very bitter end. :shrug

From that standpoint, I guess I can't blame WWE for barely trying.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

It's amazing how the most of us "Ambrose marks" are totally fine with things going,but the others,who don't like him so much are CRYING all over the place


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zarra said:


> It's amazing how the most of us "Ambrose marks" are totally fine with things going,but the others,who don't like him so much are CRYING all over the place


There are plenty of Ambrose marks who aren't okay with it, though. They just aren't posting right now. They were very active last night.

And Ambrose might have a very young fanbase that isn't 100% familiar with WWE booking over the years. :shrug


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Zarra said:


> What a drama
> 
> I guess you haven't watched really closely...


*This from the person who talked shit to me for months for pointing out Ambrose is a mid card jobber? WHAT NOW? Get out ut*


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

You people care much more about being right than you do care about your favorite wrestler becoming #2 guy. You Ambrose losers secretly want him to be buried because being right on an internet forum is more important than enjoying the product.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That match felt as if Frodo threw the ring in the fires of Mount Doom, then to be carried off by the great eagles, but then Bray Wyatt showed up and Chokeslam-Rock Bottom'd him. Literally made no sense.

Continually screwing over a babyface is a great way to book and get them over. People point to Daniel Bryan. The thing is, he had big victories to go along with it. He was just never able to relish his victories. Screwing over Ambrose every single time with no victory whatsoever is a great way to make people not care about him. Eventually people will give up on wanting him to win. Because it never happens. Bryan went over Cena in his ascent.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-0. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.
> 
> 
> We were told Ambrose is being built as the #2 babyface
> ...



*We were told Ambrose is being built as the #2 babyface
*

He was only in that spot because Reigns got hurt. No one could reasonably believe he would've been otherwise.

*We were told Ambrose is supposed to lose on TV so he could get revenge on PPV*

He only lost on TV to Randy Orton in a tag match and there's no shame in losing to a bigger star.

*We were told there'd be a huge payoff*

This one is true for Ambrose but the payoff is Rollins won the feud with Ambrose and can move on to feuding with a bigger star most likely Randy Orton or a returning Roman Reigns.

*We were told Ambrose would never be sent to the mid card*

He never really got out the mid-card a couple raw main events with Cena and a few smackdown main events. Yes they did get to close Hell in a Cell but does one PPV main event make you out the mid-card?

*We were told we're just pessimists looking too deeply into things*

Don't get me wrong Ambrose didn't get elevated because of this feud but he didn't drop any either.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

p862011 said:


> the wwe fans dont hate reigns no matter what the internet tells you
> 
> and ambrose is no daniel bryan


Seriously. :lmao

Bryan's the most over wrestler since The Rock.

No fucking way fans turn on Reigns the way they did Batista.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> There are plenty of Ambrose marks who aren't okay with it, though. They just aren't posting right now. They were very active last night.


Still,why the fuck so many who don't like him are constatly shitting on this booking.WTF is the deal with that?Do you people just like to bitch about something?Bitch about Cena somewhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zarra said:


> Still,why the fuck so many who don't like him are constatly shitting on this booking.WTF is the deal with that?Do you people just like to bitch about something?Bitch about Cena somewhere.


People have different opinions. It's part of life. Get used to it. And not everyone thinks everything WWE does is great.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> If I learned anything from last night, it's that WWE can easily get away with treating it's fans like shit and some fans will still defend WWE to the very bitter end. :shrug
> 
> From that standpoint, I guess I can't blame WWE for barely trying.


Or people see another direction in it. That could be a key in why people see no problem in it, even with the others being salty about a simple story about the face having the heel beat until someone/something fucks him over, a story that has been used for ages. :waffle

Jumping on the "they're just diehards who defend it no matter what" bandwagon is a really clueless way of looking at it.


EDIT: The post above this one :HA


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Judging by this thread, I guess I'm the only one that can see the bigger picture. Wait and see, it's going to be good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> Or people see another direction in it. That could be a key in why people see no problem in it, even with the others being salty about a simple story about the face having the heel beat until someone/something fucks him over, a story that has been used for ages. :waffle
> *
> Jumping on the "they're just diehards who defend it no matter what" bandwagon is a really clueless way of looking at it.*


It's not though when we are 5 months into a storyline and it's now evident that this storyline is over for the foreseeable future as both guys will be feuding with other folks.

This is the mantra of people who defend WWE all the time. "Wait and see" until we are blue in the face. It's getting old and is just a way for folks to not admit they were wrong about WWE....again. Boring.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Cena and Orton were even prior to HIAC. No one DOMINATED the feud. This is THREE TO ZERO! I've NEVER seen anything like this in 17 years of watching wrestling.*


I don't think Rollins necessarily dominated the feud from a match-wise standpoint since WWE made it clear that in all four encounters, Ambrose would've won if not for "X". Besides, just because you haven't experienced it doesn't make it bad. Sometimes, you gotta break away from the standard missionary position routine, dust off a few chapters from that Kama Sutra, and experience the untapped wonders of what life can bring you. :


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tbp82 said:


> *We were told Ambrose is being built as the #2 babyface
> *
> 
> He was only in that spot because Reigns got hurt. No one could reasonably believe he would've been otherwise.
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ee-dean-ambrose-right-now-2.html#post40414193

*This is just ONE example of the posts that myself and Pyro have been combating for 6 months.*
*
He lost to Kane in singles and lost to Orton CLEAN in singles, then proceeded to get DQed from everything else.*









*Oh trust me, I know that. I've been saying Ambrose is a mid card jobber that's main eventing by default due to Reigns absence, and only got yelled at by his butthurt marks. They insisted I was making things up just to hate, and here we are.

He will drop after losing to Wyatt. They didn't spend a month with these vignettes for him to lose to a guy who can't pin Kane.
*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> Or people see another direction in it. That could be a key in why people see no problem in it, even with the others being salty about a simple story about the face having the heel beat until someone/something fucks him over, a story that has been used for ages. :waffle
> 
> Jumping on the "they're just diehards who defend it no matter what" bandwagon is a really clueless way of looking at it.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm not the one telling other people to go to other threads to bitch about someone else. :shrug


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Rollins is cashing in at Royal Rumble and retaining in Elimination Chamber, probably against Ambrose, Lesnar, Cena, Orton and Reigns. This is going to lead to a WrestleMania match between Rollins and Ambrose for the strap, Reigns vs Lesnar and I expect Orton and Cena will transition into feuds with Wyatt and Rusev respectively.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

His booking while not amazing its still not that bad. 

1st match - loss by "forfeit" , its a "loss" that no one actually considers it to be
2nd match - Rollins hits Ambrose with the briefcase to win in the lumberjack match
3rd match - Rollins needed Wyatt's interference to win the match

He's hardly getting beaten clean in the middle of the ring here without getting screwed in some capacity.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ambrose vs. Wyatt = How do we piss off the fans some more? :vince


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not reading this stupid thread. But I'm assuming someone brought up the fact that Ambrose had Rollins down for the three count in EVERY one of their single matches before someone interfered.

That's the fucking story. Ambrose has Rollins beat, but Rollins steals one with someone else's help.

God.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rockstar said:


> Judging by this thread, I guess I'm the only one that can see the bigger picture. Wait and see, it's going to be good.


Nah, you are not the only one buddy.

It may not seem like it but I think Ambrose is doing pretty alright for now, despite the scoreboard between him and Rollins. '3-0' are merely numbers people, ignore those numbers since more than half of the feud Kane (and The Authority in general) has backed up Rollins one too many times. While I may not entirely agree with the route they are going with Ambrose, I would also lean toward the 'protecting' conclusion rather than 'buried' as I don't think Ambrose is done just yet.

Besides I cannot say that I'm not happy that Bray is back. Although he did return in a weird fashion. xD


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Wonderllama said:


> I'm not reading this stupid thread. But I'm assuming someone brought up the fact that Ambrose had Rollins down for the three count in EVERY one of their single matches before someone interfered.
> 
> That's the fucking story. Ambrose has Rollins beat, but Rollins steals one with someone else's help.
> 
> God.


That's a classic babyface story and I'd be perfectly fine with it... if Ambrose could at least win against other guys. But he doesn't. He's not allowed to pin _anybody_ important.

But that's not even the point. He was supposed to finally win against Rollins in Hell in a Cell. If the story is getting completely dicked around and screwed over... then wouldn't something like HIAC be the perfect time to have the face win clean? It's supposed to be free from the interference. But no, you gotta have Fire Extinguisher Kane (That's gotta be Kane!) and have Deus Ex Wyatt randomly show up as if that makes any sense whatsoever.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Wonderllama said:


> I'm not reading this stupid thread. But I'm assuming someone brought up the fact that Ambrose had Rollins down for the three count in EVERY one of their single matches before someone interfered.
> 
> That's the fucking story. Ambrose has Rollins beat, but Rollins steals one with someone else's help.
> 
> God.


Nah,man,they don't see it like that- Rollins pin him-"oh my god,Ambrose is buried,Rollins is dominating,it's over,that's it,burn down WWE,i have never seen something like that in my life"


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> It's not though when we are 5 months into a storyline and it's now evident that this storyline is over for the foreseeable future as both guys will be feuding with other folks.
> 
> This is the mantra of people who defend WWE all the time. "Wait and see" until we are blue in the face. It's getting old and is just a way for folks to not admit they were wrong about WWE....again. Boring.


Um. Yes it is, consider Ambrose hasn't LOST the feud yet. The "wait and see" point of view is, as I mentioned a million times on this forum already, is only VALID if Rollins was actually DOMINANT in the feud and beating Ambrose. But he's yet to beat him clean, no?

It's a mentality of waiting and paying attention to what happens in a few months. If nothing happens, then yep, this is fucked. But it's been 13 hours not 13 weeks, so yelling "you'll defend this to your deathbed" as the general thought process of those who are actually patiently WAITING TO SEE the conclusion of Wyatt/Ambrose to be wrong or to be right about anything is still a clueless way of looking at it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Zarra said:


> Nah,man,they don't see it like that- Rollins pin him-"oh my god,Ambrose is buried,Rollins is dominating,it's over,that's it,burn down WWE,i have never seen something like that in my life"


That's just part of it. As someone who believes in "wait and see," I'm highly freaking annoyed.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

I think plans changed. Cena beats Lesnar at the Rumble, Rusev crushes Cena, Rollins cashes in. Ambrose wins Rumble. The main events at Wrestlemania are Cena vs Rusev, Reigns vs Wyatt, Rock vs Brock and Ambrose vs Rollins for the world title


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> Judging by this thread, I guess I'm the only one that can see the bigger picture. Wait and see, it's going to be good.


You're not the only one. I'm thrilled about Ambrose booking. He's being heavily used and given great story lines to be apart of. He's given purpose and direction and just cause he couldn't get the pin fall victory doesn't make him look weak. Seth can't beat ambrose on his own and that's been shown every we counter. 

Some of this is taken feom my other post bit Dean out numbered still almost destroyed seth again. I thought It could have waited til after the win for wyatt to return but I'm guessing wwe is going to use Rollins winning as a way to further seth and orton(seth has bragging rights cause he won and Orton lost) and leave another dean/seth match for the future. Dean gets left lookin like the man who was screwed over again, and gets to feud with Bray! Where he'll probably regain all his edge that a lot of people was scared He'd lose. I can't see him doing goo pranks against wyatt. 

Dean is getting a bigger and more relevant push than any newer face in recent times. Right there with Seth. No, dean isn't buried. I'm sure they're gonna give ambrose and wyatt plenty of screen time and keep elevating both guys. They just closed the ppv. This push is going over so many people heads that they can't appreciate what has taken place. Did anyone think dean would be in such a good spot now, clearly no. And even tho someone like sheamus is booked so well to "win" since that's what people seem to want most, I wouldn't change their positions at all right now and we know wwe likes sheamus for sure. Nor would I change It with that other shield member that wasn't really given any real direction, just meaningless wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> Um. Yes it is, consider Ambrose hasn't LOST the feud yet. The "wait and see" point of view is, as I mentioned a million times on this forum already, is only VALID if Rollins was actually DOMINANT in the feud and beating Ambrose. But he's yet to beat him clean, no?
> 
> It's a mentality of waiting and paying attention to what happens in a few months. If nothing happens, then yep, this is fucked. But it's been 13 hours not 13 weeks, so yelling "you'll defend this to your deathbed" as the general thought process of those who are actually patiently WAITING TO SEE the conclusion of Wyatt/Ambrose to be wrong or to be right about anything is still a clueless way of looking at it.


Not every feud ends in a wrestler winning in a dominant fashion. Not even close. So, I don't see why Rollins has to win in a dominant fashion to end the feud. That makes zero sense, actually. Look at the HBK/Taker feud from 1997. HBK won the HIAC and Casket match at RR '98 with help and that feud ended. Neither guy won any match in a dominant fashion and the feud ended at RR '98. It isn't written anywhere that one guy has to win dominantly to end a feud. Not sure where you got that one from, but it's far, far from the truth.

As far as waiting and seeing (yet again) for more months. This has already been done for nearly half a year. Now each guy will be moving onto different feuds. People have waited. Even if Ambrose does finally get his revenge, it'll be months later, possibly a full year after the break up (or close to it, since we are already half way there) Wyatt/Ambrose has nothing to do with Rollins/Ambrose. The feud could have easily been ended last night with an Ambrose win, and Wyatt could have attacked Dean after the match, or tonight on Raw, to kick off that feud. Dean winning or losing this Wyatt feud has nothing to do with the Rollins/Ambrose feud. Having to wait to see this new feud run it's course and end after we just sat through a feud for nearly half of a year and got no result is ridiculous writing. It is no wonder WWE is where it's at, but hey lets wait and see for this Wyatt feud to end, so we can still get an ending to the feud that started 6 months before the Wyatt feud. That...makes sense.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> That's just part of it. As someone who believes in "wait and see," I'm highly freaking annoyed.


Well we don't have any choice but wait and see,are we?The feud is not over until somebody beat the other clean,and nobody is dominating.Why you people rush so much,can't you enjoy a longer feud,you want 1 month feud,that end up with the face beating the heel,where is the entertaining in that,and most importantly what do you gain from that?Credibility-i don't think so.And what after that-fall into oblivion so the fans start bitching again because somebody is becoming a jobber


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> That match felt as if Frodo threw the ring in the fires of Mount Doom, then to be carried off by the great eagles, but then Bray Wyatt showed up and Chokeslam-Rock Bottom'd him. Literally made no sense.
> 
> Continually screwing over a babyface is a great way to book and get them over. People point to Daniel Bryan. The thing is, he had big victories to go along with it. He was just never able to relish his victories. Screwing over Ambrose every single time with no victory whatsoever is a great way to make people not care about him. Eventually people will give up on wanting him to win. Because it never happens. Bryan went over Cena in his ascent.


Just remember that there was more than one LOTR movie.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The god damned booking is bull crap, not just for Ambrose but for everyone that isn't John Cena or Brock Lesnar. The only two reasons I even watch the WWE right now; Ambrose and Paige. Got screwed over last night. If this is how they are going to book this crap then I just might stop watching again.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Zarra said:


> Well we don't have any choice but wait and see,are we?The feud is not over until somebody beat the other clean,and nobody is dominating.Why you people rush so much,can't you enjoy a longer feud,you want 1 month feud,that end up with the face beating the heel,where is the entertaining in that,and most importantly what do you gain from that?Credibility-i don't think so.And what after that-fall into oblivion so the fans start bitching again because somebody is becoming a jobber


I don't mind Rollins winning dirty in the feud. But at HIAC, Ambrose should have won. Like, period. That was the one ending. And it's the fact that Ambrose doesn't win clean against... anybody of importance. If he was getting the Daniel Bryan treatment, he'd be pinning some of these fools.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

LBR, it'll only get worse once Reigns returns.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-0. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.
> 
> 
> We were told Ambrose is being built as the #2 babyface
> ...


I'll deflate this. 

First, Seth dominated every aspect of this feud? Is that why Kane pulled Dean off of Seth after hitting him with the Curb Stomp to save him from losing at SummerSlam? Is that why Kane had to save Seth again the RAW after when he finished him with Dirty Deeds? Is that why Seth crawled over all bug eyed, barely able to pin Dean Ambrose after Bray Wyatt had to come out to save him? 

Second, motivation. Now, you can continue Seth/Dean in the future for the Championship. HELLO?!?! Isn't this what half of you were bitching and moaning about? Seth has the MITB. Seth can still cash-in and win. And when the Wyatt/Ambrose feud is over, Dean is coming for Seth again. You're potentially setting up Dean/Seth for the company's title. Having Dean win and steal away Seth's title, which is mostly the reason why Seth betrayed him in the first place, would be a way better and more meaningful first victory over Seth than the one last night at HIAC. Did I want it to end there? Yeah, I really did. But seeing how it played out, I'm actually GLAD Bray interfered. And don't bring up Roman Reigns. After last night, I'm convinced that dude is an afterthought right now. 

Third, Dean is booked stronger than ever right now. Only pins he's taken since the return: Randy Orton (handicap match) and Seth Rollins (Wyatt interference). Oh... right, almost forgot. Not only did he get super plexed on to chairs, power bombed through a table, and sent through the announce tables with Seth, he took all of that and KICKED OUT OF THE CURB STOMP. That was a protected finisher. No one's kicked out of it. Ambrose is the first. 

The booking for Ambrose right now is fine. Heels (especially Bray with that comeback last night) really needs the heat, Ambrose still needs more sympathy. The people are behind him. The company's clearly behind him. Ambrose is going to get his first win against Seth for the title. Bigger pay off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's made even worse since Seth gets the upper hand on Dean on Raw like 80-90 percent of the time. Nevermind beat Seth, Dean can't beat anyone of importance.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince is always wrong too LOL
> 
> He never saw Austin as a star, he never saw Punk as a star, and he never saw Bryan as a star. That is just three major ones off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


Ambrose is not better in the ring. Hes not at all. You can prefer Ambrose all you want but do t lose sight of reality. I prefer Rollins but I can admit dean is better on the mic. 

But I agree Ambrose should have won that match.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I don't mind Rollins winning dirty in the feud. But at HIAC, Ambrose should have won. Like, period. That was the one ending. And it's the fact that Ambrose doesn't win clean against... anybody of importance. If he was getting the Daniel Bryan treatment, he'd be pinning some of these fools.


Different characters, different stories. Daniel Bryan was being called a B+ player, so he had to prove that he could beat guys for the Authority to take him seriously. 

Dean Ambrose is treated as a legitimate, crazy threat. They don't want him to cause chaos, so of course they're going to keep him from getting victories. The mindset is different here.


----------



## Cindern (Sep 17, 2009)

Wait and see guys.

Like we did with Sandow.

Like we did with the Nexus and the 'bigger picture'.

Like we did with Ziggler's reign.

Like we did with the 'conspiracy' angle.

Like we did with Ryback.

Like we did with the Summer of Punk.

Like we did with the anonymous GM.

Like we did with Cesaro and Heyman.

You can't blame people for not having faith in WWE to sustain a push/feud - the pattern speaks for itself. The blind optimism is just as grating as the endless pessimism.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cindern said:


> Wait and see guys.
> 
> Like we did with Sandow.
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Whilst I am disappointed he didn't get his win, I'm glad we are getting Wyatt/Ambrose as this is something I've wanted to see since their great Smackdown match together. I just like the idea that Wyatt will be infatuated by Ambroses craziness and take an evil liking to him, chase him until they have a great feud, before we see Ambrose get his big win over Rollins at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

While I do think that match made Dean look strong (fighting off interference, going through tables, being hit by a chair several times, being curb stomped, and being hit with the MITB case and still almost winning the match) I was disappointed because I thought this match would be the finality in which Dean achieved his goal....but it didn't happen. IDK, I guess I have to see what the plans are.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vyer said:


> While I do think that match made Dean look strong (fighting off interference, going through tables, being hit by a chair several times, being curb stomped, and being hit with the MITB case and still almost winning the match) I was disappointed because I thought this match would be the finality in which Dean achieved his goal....but it didn't happen. IDK, I guess I have to see what the plans are.


This won't be the last time these guys go at it. It'll happen later down the pike since they've made it clear that they see Ambrose and Rollins as future major prospects.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It was FUCKING STUPID!
All this time i was laughing at pyro, staying patient and thinking ambrose will get his win at the end.....but it turns out pyro got one right :lol.

But atleast he was protected, just think what if rollins defeated him clean and THEN wyatt attacked?
The original finish seems better...doesn't it?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

FOLLOW THE BUZZARDS


----------



## The_Hardy_Boyz_Sam (Oct 18, 2014)

There is no defense. These people defending it are grasping at straws.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cindern said:


> Wait and see guys.
> 
> Like we did with Sandow.
> 
> ...





The_Hardy_Boyz_Sam said:


> There is no defense. These people defending it are grasping at straws.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> I didn't say it was too late. If Ambrose loses the feud with Wyatt, are you still going to defend his booking? If Ambrose doesn't win his next feud, people will stop caring. Count on it. I also think WWE is hoping for exactly that to happen.


Ambrose IS going to lose the feud with Wyatt. Just like Bryan did last year.

Lets not pretend that this shit isn't the *exact same* Daniel Bryan push all over again.

* Ambrose gets continually shit upon in the fall. Just like Daniel Bryan.
* Ambrose runs into Wyatt. Just like Daniel Bryan.
* A returning star wins the Rumble. Just like Batista. This time Roman Reigns.
* Fans will shit upon Roman, because he didn't get shit upon like Ambrose in the fall and is the Company Guy. Just like Batista.
* The Top Heel will become the champ. Just like Randy Orton. This time Seth Rollins @ Rumble.
* The Fan Face will get added to the main event, just like Daniel Bryan, but this time probably during RTWM.
* Fan Face goes over to win the title, except this time finally getting his win over Seth Rollins.

I mean, seriously... exact same thing.

The swerve has been Lesnar and Cena in the way.. but they are getting cleared out. Cena to Rusev and Lesnar tbd(Bryan?). But obviously Lesnar is untenable as champ. That part is clear.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> It's made even worse since Seth gets the upper hand on Dean on Raw like 80-90 percent of the time. *Nevermind beat Seth, Dean can't beat anyone of importance.*


I think this is one of my biggest issues... hell, he rarely beats anyone, period. I think since returning he has a pinfall victory over Miz, and that's it. All other matches I believe have either ended in DQ fashion, someone else on his team gets the pin or in the case of last Monday, he gets pinned. 

I'm not asking for Ambrose to go all "Roman Reigns" and win every single match he's in, but WWE hasn't thrown him a bone at all. His only pinfall victory I can recall in the past two months was against Miz. He can't even beat Kane, they had to protect Cena with that stupid stipulation in order to allow Ambrose to beat him, and any victory Ambrose has had has been by DQ. Hell, they even had him take the fall in that three-on-two handicap match on Raw (considering Cena ended up winning his match, they could've easily had Rollins pin Cena which would've actually meant something for Rollins). Ambrose in segments is sometimes made to look dangerous (though recently he's been more of a clown than anything), but in matches he's constantly made to look like the guy who simply can't get it done.

Now if I was a kid who believed wrestling was real, I wouldn't want to get behind a guy who can't get it done. I'd want to get behind Roman Reigns, a guy who can and has gotten the job done already against not just Orton, not just Rollins, but even pinning HHH himself. He's the superhero winner and Ambrose is the crazy guy who always loses.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I think this is one of my biggest issues... hell, he rarely beats anyone, period. I think since returning he has a pinfall victory over Miz, and that's it. All other matches I believe have either ended in DQ fashion, someone else on his team gets the pin or in the case of last Monday, he gets pinned.
> 
> I'm not asking for Ambrose to go all "Roman Reigns" and win every single match he's in, but WWE hasn't thrown him a bone at all. His only pinfall victory I can recall in the past two months was against Miz. He can't even beat Kane, they had to protect Cena with that stupid stipulation in order to allow Ambrose to beat him, and any victory Ambrose has had has been by DQ. Hell, they even had him take the fall in that three-on-two handicap match on Raw (considering Cena ended up winning his match, they could've easily had Rollins pin Cena which would've actually meant something for Rollins). Ambrose in segments is sometimes made to look dangerous (though recently he's been more of a clown than anything), but in matches he's constantly made to look like the guy who simply can't get it done.


*
To be fair he pinned Cesaro and Barrett, but neither of them matter. WWE jobs out their IC champion every week and Cesaro has been jobbing since April.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

See, I'm an big Ambrose fan but I just don't care he hasn't beaten Rollins. The not beating anyone of any importance thing is a little frustrating though, he should be beating them comfortably. But losing to Rollins dirty? Does nothing for me. Rollins continues his build as a top heel which considering his past characters is a miracle at how hes still going strong. Ambrose has so much support from the crowd that won't die because he can't defeat Rollins, the crowd erupt whenever he attacks Rollins because they want it.

We will see a new side of Ambrose now, I hope in what can quite easily be a serious feud between two superb mic workers of their generation, an all out brawl and war. I'm excited knowing it will never be the end of Ambrose/Rollins because their stars are so bright and I'm excited knowing we're about to get Wyatt/Ambrose.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This doesn't have to be bad news. A Wyatt/Ambrose feud should be incredible and when done we can go back to Rollins/Ambrose in time for that to finally wrap up at Wrestlemania.

Of course that might be expecting too much from the WWE.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Erik. said:


> See, I'm an big Ambrose fan but I just don't care he hasn't beaten Rollins. The not beating anyone of any importance thing is a little frustrating though, he should be beating them comfortably. But losing to Rollins dirty? Does nothing for me. Rollins continues his build as a top heel which considering his past characters is a miracle at how hes still going strong. Ambrose has so much support from the crowd that won't die because he can't defeat Rollins, the crowd erupt whenever he attacks Rollins because they want it.
> 
> We will see a new side of Ambrose now, I hope in what can quite easily be a serious feud between two superb mic workers of their generation, an all out brawl and war. I'm excited knowing it will never be the end of Ambrose/Rollins because their stars are so bright and I'm excited knowing we're about to get Wyatt/Ambrose.


I'm there with you, man. What we got out of Rollins/Ambrose wasn't perfect but they've done a great job when it really counts.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Thing is, it's not like Ambrose lost clean. He's been screwed each time. Being screwed doesn't make you look weak. People will still think of Ambrose as a main eventer due to his talent and how he's been presented over the last few months.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

skyman101 said:


> Thing is, it's not like Ambrose lost clean. He's been screwed each time. Being screwed doesn't make you look weak. People will still think of Ambrose as a main eventer due to his talent and how he's been presented over the last few months.


They're on the right track, really. Even if Ambrose beat Rollins, what was the guarantee that he was going to go do anything else important? They just need to stop with dummy-esque segments and stick to the SD HIAC go home show promo that Ambrose cut and I'll have no complaints.








Except for, oh, I dunno, letting him beat Kane?! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

tailhook said:


> Ambrose IS going to lose the feud with Wyatt. Just like Bryan did last year.
> 
> Lets not pretend that this shit isn't the *exact same* Daniel Bryan push all over again.
> 
> ...


Daniel Bryan beat John Cena clean to win the title before he was screwed. Ambrose best clean win is Kane on a Raw or SD. That alone destroys the push comparison. Plus Bryan beat Orton clean to win the title again before he was stripped. Ambrose hasn't won shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Now if I was a kid who believed wrestling was real, I wouldn't want to get behind a guy who can't get it done. I'd want to get behind Roman Reigns, a guy who can and has gotten the job done already against not just Orton, not just Rollins, but even pinning HHH himself. He's the superhero winner and Ambrose is the crazy guy who always loses.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Daniel Bryan beat John Cena clean to win the title before he was screwed. Ambrose best clean win is Kane on a Raw or SD. That alone destroys the push comparison. Plus Bryan beat Orton clean to win the title again before he was stripped. Ambrose hasn't won shit.


It doesn't matter though. It's only been 2-3 months into Ambrose's singles career. He's been presented as a top guy during that time and has gotten over. Even without the wins, he's a believable threat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *#BadNewsSanta* View Post
> Now if I was a kid who believed wrestling was real, I wouldn't want to get behind a guy who can't get it done. I'd want to get behind Roman Reigns, a guy who can and has gotten the job done already against not just Orton, not just Rollins, but even pinning HHH himself. He's the superhero winner and Ambrose is the crazy guy who always loses.


This is what it's all about right here. The casual fans and the little kids don't "wait and see." It's already been 6 months anyway. Not like this is a one month feud.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cindern said:


> Wait and see guys.
> 
> Like we did with Sandow.
> 
> ...


A fucking men, it's not our fault we don't necessarily have faith in the WWE to sustain Ambrose's current push; they have a clear pattern of fucking everything great that falls into their lap. Why should we believe they won't treat Ambrose the same?

It's almost impossible to be optimistic with the hack and senile creative team and management that we are stuck with


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This is what it's all about right here. The casual fans and the little kids don't "wait and see." It's already been 6 months anyway. Not like this is a one month feud.


Of course they don't "wait and see". They're not analyzing this angle from every aspect and trying to see if anything comes out of it. They just get invested into what they see in front of them and from what I was seeing and hearing, I didn't see any fans out there shitting on Ambrose for not being able to beat Rollins again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cindern said:


> Wait and see guys.
> 
> Like we did with Sandow.
> 
> ...


There's no time limit to waiting and seeing. I guarantee there are people saying wait and see regarding Nexus :lol. Anniversary to Sandow losing to Cena is coming, Foley was one of those wait and see guys. Wouldn't be surprised if many will say Sandow is in a great position since he's on TV everyday.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why are people on here caring at what little kids think? Ambrose was being beaten by The Authority and still getting more cheers than Reigns who went over every man and the sun. Ziggler is getting huge reactions and we all know how his booking is. Ambrose losing to Rollins has and will do absolutely NOTHING to his fanbase, the WWE just need to make sure they don't back themselves into a corner like they did with Bryan and piss off the fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Of course they don't "wait and see". They're not analyzing this angle from every aspect and trying to see if anything comes out of it. They just get invested into what they see in front of them and from what I was seeing and hearing, I didn't see any fans out there shitting on Ambrose for not being able to beat Rollins again.


Not yet, they haven't. But they don't wait forever for a guy to win one single match. They'll latch onto guys like Reigns before they do Ambrose for that very reason and the post that I quoted in that post. He is right.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

-Ambrose looked like a badass during his entrance
-It took Noble and Mercury so Seth could get some shots in
-He went through an announce table, was about to be carried out on a stretcher but refused to just quit and got back into the match
-He fucked Rollins up inside the cell
-Kane and Wyatt interfered in the match so Rollins could win it

Honestly, if Cena lost in the same exact way everybody would complain about SUPER CENA BOOKING WTF WHY WON'T HE LOSE CLEAN
Ambrose will be fine


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Captain Edd said:


> -Ambrose looked like a badass during his entrance
> -It took Noble and Mercury so Seth could get some shots in
> -He went through an announce table, was about to be carried out on a stretcher but refused to just quit and got back into the match
> -He fucked Rollins up inside the cell
> ...


Nope. He's buried. Everyone's gonna turn on him. Time to dance on the grave of his career.

:dance3:dance3:dance3:dance3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> -Ambrose looked like a badass during his entrance
> -It took Noble and Mercury so Seth could get some shots in
> -He went through an announce table, was about to be carried out on a stretcher but refused to just quit and got back into the match
> -He fucked Rollins up inside the cell
> ...


The difference is, is Cena would have won the first 3 matches of the feud.

:cena5


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The difference is, is Cena would have won the first 3 matches of the feud.
> 
> :cena5


And then there'd be no story. So it was actually better this way when you think about it.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> Nope. He's buried. Everyone's gonna turn on him. Time to dance on the grave of his career.
> 
> :dance3:dance3:dance3:dance3


Ok lets do that instead

:dance3:dance3:dance3:dance3:dance3:dance3:dance3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> And then there'd be no story. So it was actually better this way when you think about it.


No, it wasn't. No one guy should win the first 3 matches of a feud.

:lel

WTF?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> No, it wasn't. No one guy should win the first 3 matches of a feud.
> 
> :lel
> 
> WTF?



Maybe in most cases but I've been sports entertained and so have the casuals. They're not keeping scores on how many wins Rollins has, how many were clean, how many times Ambrose has lost to Kane, etc and while all that awesome shit was going down, neither was I. :


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> -Ambrose looked like a badass during his entrance
> -It took Noble and Mercury so Seth could get some shots in
> -He went through an announce table, was about to be carried out on a stretcher but refused to just quit and got back into the match
> -He fucked Rollins up inside the cell
> ...


Perfect example considering that's what happened during wyatt/cena cage match. Wyatt won but only cause It was 3 on 1 and everyone disregarded wyatt win cause it made him look weak for needing all of that help and Cena looked super strong for almost winning despite it. Somehow in Dean and seth case all it does Is make ambrose looks weak tho...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Maybe in most cases but I've been sports entertained and so have the casuals. They're not keeping scores on how many wins Rollins has, how many were clean, how many times Ambrose has lost to Kane, etc and while all that awesome shit was going down, neither was I. :


It's good that you have, but we have no way to know the casuals have not. This feud hasn't increased ratings or anything like that. And kids and casuals do care who wins and loses. They're into the kayfabe aspect of it. I'm not asking for the guy to go on a huge winning streak or anything of the sort, but when your only win and most important win is against the Miz of all people. Yikes.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> -Ambrose looked like a badass during his entrance
> -It took Noble and Mercury so Seth could get some shots in
> -He went through an announce table, was about to be carried out on a stretcher but refused to just quit and got back into the match
> -He fucked Rollins up inside the cell
> ...


that kind of bitching is ONLY warranted for cena.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Perfect example considering that's what happened during wyatt/cena cage match. Wyatt won but only cause It was 3 on 1 and everyone disregarded wyatt win cause it made him look weak for needing all of that help and Cena looked super strong for almost winning despite it. Somehow in Dean and seth case all it does Is make ambrose looks weak tho...


The problem with that comparison is that Cena won their first PPV match at Wrestlemania. Wyatts win happened in the middle of the feud and in the end, it didn't hurt Cena because Cena won the last match to end the feud.

With Dean and Seth, Seth has been winning EVERY match between the two. He also took Dean out for a month, during which Reigns did in a couple weeks what Ambrose couldn't in 5 months, and that's beat Rollins clean. This HiaC match hurts Ambrose because he was never able to get his revenge. Now he's going to be feuding with Wyatt (and most like is going to lose the feud with the way they've been hyping up Bray).

The Bray/Cena comparison doesn't work because Cena got his revenge. Ambrose didn't. It'd be like if Bray won the cage match, then instead of Cena going on to beat Bray at the next PPV, Cena instead went on to feud against the "demonic kid" while Bray went on to bigger things. That didn't happen though. Cena had the match won, a kid interfered, he lost, but he got his victory a month later to end the feud. Meanwhile, Ambrose had the match won, he lost, but instead of getting his victory a month later to end the feud, he's moving on to feud with someone else. There's no payoff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> -Ambrose looked like a badass during his entrance
> -It took Noble and Mercury so Seth could get some shots in
> -He went through an announce table, was about to be carried out on a stretcher but refused to just quit and got back into the match
> -He fucked Rollins up inside the cell
> ...


Ambrose hasn't been booked like Superman for 10 years, though. Big difference. Hell, the only guy he's really beaten in these past few months is MIZ.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I knew he would not beat Seth, but Maybe having a feud and having Bray put him over will progress his career?? All I can say is that the HIAC match was mediocre and replicated a whole lot of previous HIAC matches. But I am hoping now Rollins can finally cash in MITB and become the new WHC


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

And watch Ambrose come out to a big pop tonight, because casuals and live audiences don't over analyze shit to death. All they will see is Ambrose got screwed, cheer him more and boo Seth more.

Bray will finally get heel heat and Ambrose will get cheered against him. Win/win situation. Later on they will resume Seth vs Dean and most of you will hop right back on their dicks like HIAC never happened. Let's be honest :lol


----------



## The Creative (Oct 27, 2014)

he is like Ryback well be hero for just 2 or 3 months o


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WynterWarm12 said:


> And watch Ambrose come out to a big pop tonight, because casuals and live audiences don't over analyze shit to death. All they will see is Ambrose got screwed, cheer him more and boo Seth more.
> 
> Bray will finally get heel heat and Ambrose will get cheered against him. Win/win situation. Later on they will resume Seth vs Dean and most of you will hop right back on their dicks like HIAC never happened. Let's be honest :lol


Like how people forget about Bray Wyatt's feud with Cena... o right, that is still haunting him despite this redebut.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Ambrose hasn't been booked like Superman for 10 years, though. Big difference. Hell, the only guy he's really beaten in these past few months is MIZ.


Miz was in the Main Event of Wrestlemania and beat Cena :sansa


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

What? did people actually think WWE was planning on making Dean Ambrose one of their TOP stars??

CENA is still here. Reigns is coming back soon and Daniel Bryan is coming back not to long after that. That makes Ambrose 4th most important babyface on the roster which = Upper Midcarder AT BEST! Theres no room for him in the main event.

AND we all know Bray Wyatt is about to go over Dean in their feud. So to answer the question NO i dont see a problem with how hes being booked. Hes helping build main event stars while still gaining enough credibility to lead the midcard when D Bry/Reigns get back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Miz was in the Main Event of Wrestlemania and beat Cena :sansa


Yes, he did. Not clean, though. :vince5 Feels like ages ago. But at least he (Miz) won a match. They won't even let Dean beat Kane right now. :lol


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

The way Ambrose has been portrayed makes me think that he'll still want Rollins. I think he'll say something tonight like "I'm going after Wyatt and then when he's out the way I'm coming back for Seth" or something similar. 

Anyways apart from Ambrose not actually getting the win he did still main event RAW 4 weeks in a row, beat John Cena, main evented a ppv and ended the night with technically the only feud in WWE besides Cena vs Lesnar but no one knows when that'll take place.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Yes, he did. Not clean, though. :vince5 Feels like ages ago. But at least he (Miz) won a match. They won't even let Dean beat Kane right now. :lol


Yeah but Kane is on a roll. He went from Corporate Kane to General Kane to Fireman Kane in just two weeks, he's getting the push of his life


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Yeah but Kane is on a roll. He went from Corporate Kane to General Kane to Fireman Kane in just two weeks, he's getting the push of his life


The year of KANE. :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> *What? did people actually think WWE was planning on making Dean Ambrose one of their TOP stars??*
> 
> CENA is still here. Reigns is coming back soon and Daniel Bryan is coming back not to long after that. That makes Ambrose 4th most important babyface on the roster which = Upper Midcarder AT BEST! Theres no room for him in the main event.
> 
> AND we all know Bray Wyatt is about to go over Dean in their feud. So to answer the question NO i dont see a problem with how hes being booked. Hes helping build main event stars while still gaining enough credibility to lead the midcard when D Bry/Reigns get back.


After HIAC, I'm positive they will. Just because it won't happen by WM 31 doesn't mean it won't ever comes to pass.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Like how people forget about Bray Wyatt's feud with Cena... o right, that is still haunting him despite this redebut.


Oh, you mean haunting the *IWC*? Because I will bet you that during Bray vs Dean the live audience won't give a shit about what happened with Cena. As long as the two put on entertaining segments and matches, the crowd will eat it up.

Just like how we may be bitching about Dean's booking, yet he's the most over guy on the roster. Casuals don't think that deep. They take the story at face value. We on the internet love to analyze shit until our brain bleeds.

Hell, despite how much I rooted for Bryan, I bitched about him getting screwed all the time. But guess what, the live fans ate every single time he got screwed up and cheered louder for his payoff.

It's just a lack of patience on everyone's part. "The crowd will grow tired!" Fans were following Bryan for over a year and they held up just freaking fine :lol

You underestimate just how much the casuals love a good underdog story.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> What? did people actually think WWE was planning on making Dean Ambrose one of their TOP stars??
> 
> CENA is still here. Reigns is coming back soon and Daniel Bryan is coming back not to long after that. That makes Ambrose 4th most important babyface on the roster which = Upper Midcarder AT BEST! Theres no room for him in the main event.
> 
> AND we all know Bray Wyatt is about to go over Dean in their feud. So to answer the question NO i dont see a problem with how hes being booked. Hes helping build main event stars while still gaining enough credibility to lead the midcard when D Bry/Reigns get back.


Yes people thought that, there was some Dean is getting a rocket push thread someone liked to bump after a few Raws were centered around him. It was common sense that he would be one of the guys that would be focused on with the roster so thin; many just assumed they were planning big things for him and forget that the actual top faces were injured.

:lol casuals forgetting. Not sure many people know what casuals are anymore, these casuals sound more likes smarks these days with all the JBL chants. Crowd can cheer for Ambrose hard every week but if Vince and Co don't wanna push him or make him a big deal he'll end up like other talented guys who lived in midcard hell for a while. The feud with Bray will be amazing but kinda afraid how it'll end for both of them.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

How are people so sure that Wyatt will win the feud? We just saw Rollins wins again after I'm almost sure most of us said he was going to win, me included.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> How are people so sure that Wyatt will win the feud? We just saw Rollins wins again after I'm almost sure most of us said he was going to win, me included.


Because most expect the worse for Dean. And view what happened last night as Dean getting pinned clean as a whistle and the end of Seth vs Dean.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The WWE could have Dean job to every superstar on the roster tonight and you guys would still say "Wait and see!".


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> The WWE could have Dean job to every superstar on the roster tonight and you guys would still say "Wait and see!".


Why would anyone complain about Dean not being able to beat 60+ men in one night? :HHH2


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-0. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.
> 
> 
> We were told Ambrose is being built as the #2 babyface
> ...


I knew I'd be able to come here and that you'd be as pissed as me. Thank you!!!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> Why would anyone complain about Dean not being able to beat 60+ men in one night? :HHH2


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Ambrose came out strong and it is not time for a main event push. Be patient.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

mezomi said:


> Ambrose came out strong and it is not time for a main event push. Be patient.


It's not really about being patient, it's about being realistic. As long as :reigns is here, Ambrose ain't winning the Rumble, he ain't facing Lesnar, and he ain't winning the belt any time soon.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, with the Wyatts screwing Ambrose, it's almost like WWE creative looked back at 2012 what they did to Ryback and thought "Hey, this would be a good way to make the Wyatt Family relevant again!"

But yeah, Ambrose getting screwed again, reminds me of what happened to Ryback minus the fact that Ambrose ain't even a contender for the belt.

Edit: Atleast Ambrose needed 4-5 men to finally take him down, that's pretty powerful even if it is at the expense of Ambrose's revenge and momentum.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> It's not really about being patient, it's about being realistic. As long as :reigns is here, Ambrose ain't winning the Rumble, he ain't facing Lesnar, and he ain't winning the belt any time soon.


Nor should he. Roman Regins is more over so he should get the push. The success of that push will determine when Ambrose gets the title. He will get it eventually and I certainly did not say it would happen next year. You all are overracting.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

mezomi said:


> Nor should he. *Roman Regins is more over* so he should get the push. The success of that push will determine when Ambrose gets the title. He will get it eventually and I certainly did not say it would happen next year. You all are overracting.


Proof? I'd say Ambrose has the slight edge.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

mezomi said:


> Nor should he. Roman Regins is more over so he should get the push. The success of that push will determine when Ambrose gets the title. He will get it eventually and I certainly did not say it would happen next year. You all are overracting.


WWE will not alow Reigns to fail he and Cena are the biggest reasons WWE wants people to watch their product.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> It's not really about being patient, it's about being realistic. As long as :reigns is here, Ambrose ain't winning the Rumble, he ain't facing Lesnar, and he ain't winning the belt any time soon.


It's not really about being patient, it's about being realistic. As long as BATISTA is here, Bryan ain't facing Orton, and he aint winning the belt any time soon.

I mean, their setup takes 6 months and the first 4 have the face getting trashed. Are you guys really This Stupid as to continually fall for it over and over and not see that its simply their prototypical face push?


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Proof?


Well he is not over here but have you listened to the crowd?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

mezomi said:


> Nor should he. Roman Regins is more over so he should get the push. The success of that push will determine when Ambrose gets the title. He will get it eventually and I certainly did not say it would happen next year. You all are overracting.


Well, actually, he has a better look so that's why. :reigns :side: :side:

But I ain't disagreeing. I never even said Dean won't get a title run but it was never going to happen this early. I'd like it for him to actually have a career defining journey first and we're getting that so far.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sheamus is constantly winning, but I bet he wishes he could elicit reactions like Dean. An audience needs a reason to care and give a damn about the talent. Winning all the time doesn't mean shit in the end. If casuals cared about numbers so much, then Roman would be out popping everyone on the roster including Bryan.

But that's not what they care about most. Emotional investment trumps everything. Trust, the underdog route has a longer longevity. No one is saying have Dean be that for his whole career. But in this feud with Seth?? Yeah, it's definitely a correct one. He looks sympathetic and they're making Seth into a top heel. 

Even someone as talented as Del Rio won most of the time and the audience gave him back shit. Radio silence was their response to his oh so wonderful and abundance of wins.

The story>>>>number of wins. Of course I'm not saying Dean should go all Mankind with losing all the time for the rest of his time in WWE. But my lord, he's not even a year into his singles career and doomsday screamers are here. Shield are THE guys. Anyone would be blind to think WWE isn't looking at them to put the company on their backs. Yeah, we can debate who will be number one, but it isn't the point. The point is, Shield are looked at as top guys.

And don't dare compare Dean to Sandow because lord knows Damien was just a comedic midcard in their eyes. I'm sure he wouldn't complain about being in Dean's shoes. The intellectual savior wasn't becoming a main eventer. Damien is entertaining as fuck, but let's be serious here. He especially wasn't going to be anywhere near the unified title.

Ryback?? They gave him too much too fast. They booked him into a corner and then tore down his credibility because they weren't ready for him to go over the bigger stars. His rise was just too fast. But if rumors are true, they're ready to push him again.

Barrett?? Well, tell that fucker to stop getting hurt whenever they decide to push his ass again :lol (Nah, he does have shit luck though :lol)

Cesaro? Well, he requested Paul Heyman, thus staying heel instead of turning to the face everyone was clamoring for. Boo hoo, he signed his own death warrant :lol

Ziggler?? Well, yeah, he got concussed and somewhere along the way, WWE decided they hated him :lol That's a mess of a situation right there.

Still, Dean isn't viewed as low as those guys. They made it their business to book the Shield members like something. Since the moment they debuted. Seth and Dean will come out better in this. Honestly, Dean winning last night wouldn't have felt like a big moment. Nothing about that match screamed "feud ender!" The end to their feud deserves more and not a spot fest.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

mezomi said:


> Well he is not over here but have you listened to the crowd?


I do and I'd still say Dean's got the slight edge on him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

tailhook said:


> It's not really about being patient, it's about being realistic. As long as BATISTA is here, Bryan ain't facing Orton, and he aint winning the belt any time soon.
> 
> I mean, their setup takes 6 months and the first 4 have the face getting trashed. Are you guys really This Stupid as to continually fall for it over and over and not see that its simply their prototypical face push?


I guess you think that as long as the WWE continues to rally behind Ziggler, he'll be added to the main event too, right? :HHH2

Yeah, let's totally forget that they were totally planning on having Bryan face Sheamus and CM Punk leaving was a huge part of them changing their plans. Nope, it was only the fans. Yep. All on them. :agree:


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Hardcore Show said:


> WWE will not alow Reigns to fail he and Cena are the biggest reasons WWE wants people to watch their product.


WWE will push whoever is available and ready. This is Ambrose and Rollins's year... that part is quite clear. Reigns takes a back seat in the short term because he wasn't there for the start of the push. As such, he's as big a red herring as Batista was and filling the same spot.. and still you eat it up as him actually having a chance in the world of winning the ME like a homeless orphan who hasn't eaten in a week. So gullible.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Yes people thought that, there was some Dean is getting a rocket push thread someone liked to bump after a few Raws were centered around him. It was common sense that he would be one of the guys that would be focused on with the roster so thin; many just assumed they were planning big things for him and forget that the actual top faces were injured.
> 
> :lol casuals forgetting. Not sure many people know what casuals are anymore, these casuals sound more likes smarks these days with all the JBL chants. Crowd can cheer for Ambrose hard every week but if Vince and Co don't wanna push him or make him a big deal he'll end up like other talented guys who lived in midcard hell for a while. The feud with Bray will be amazing but kinda afraid how it'll end for both of them.



And I will still bump it. He just main evented the PPV. Put on the best match of the PPV. The match ended and it was still about HIM and the new feud for him. What's the big story on RAW going to be tonight? DEAN AND BRAY. The push is still on. 

I'm not a casual. I'm taking what I'm seeing and understanding what they're trying to do. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sheamus is constantly winning, but I bet he wishes he could elicit reactions like Dean. An audience needs a reason to care and give a damn about the talent. Winning all the time doesn't mean shit in the end. If casuals cared about numbers so much, then Roman would be out popping everyone on the roster including Bryan.
> 
> But that's not what they care about most. Emotional investment trumps everything. Trust, the underdog route has a longer longevity. No one is saying have Dean be that for his whole career. But in this feud with Seth?? Yeah, it's definitely a correct one. He looks sympathetic and they're making Seth into a top heel.
> 
> ...


And neither of those guys have main evented a PPV, except for the Royal Rumble when they were part of the match., WITH John Cena vs. Randy Orton on the card, aka the most heavily pushed feud of the decade.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Use Ambrose's popularity to make Bray Wyatt relevant again? Sure.

It isn't like Ambrose was gonna beat Rollins and go straight into the main event frame.


----------



## JuanCena (Oct 25, 2014)

I cannot speak for the talented people in creative. They are merely doing their job, we must accept whatever they do for it is up to them to offer us entertainment. With that said, I do wonder if the 25-30 people in creative eat while they try to write the show, I think some of their wrong decisions might be because they are not receiving enough to eat from catering. Especially vegetables, it is very important for a human being to eat vegetables. So really if you think about it, we should honestly blame whoever is responsible for catering, although I do not feel it would be appropriate for us to single out one person. At the end of the day, these are people with families, lives and children, they have their constant thoughts and a lot to deal with in their lives. Imagine having that pressure with no healthy catering, I mean they could atleast drink two cups of tea a day. I feel like they need to give their creative process a boost during writing sessions by reading some of August Strindberg's poems and plays while listening to classical music. What they really need to do here though is make sure Vincent Russo (who is a former WWE booker & WCW World Heavyweight Champion) has a say in everything that goes down in the writing sessions, Russo is from Brooklyn though so I am not sure what he could do do improve catering & eating healthy habits within creative.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

tailhook said:


> WWE will push whoever is available and ready. This is Ambrose and Rollins's year... that part is quite clear. Reigns takes a back seat in the short term because he wasn't there for the start of the push. As such, he's as big a red herring as Batista was and filling the same spot.. and still you eat it up as him actually having a chance in the world of winning the ME like a homeless orphan who hasn't eaten in a week. So gullible.


I'm thinking beyond the short term as I have not seen anything that would convince me that plans for Roman Reigns have changed because he got hurt.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose/rollins going last shows wwe has faith in them.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> It's not really about being patient, it's about being realistic. As long as :reigns is here, Ambrose ain't winning the Rumble, he ain't facing Lesnar, and he ain't winning the belt any time soon.


Thank God 

You guys complain of Roman and Cena Superman treatment and then want Ambrose to be a Superman also

Ambrose never will receive Superman treatmen 

I'm John Cena fan and I feel frustrated with the Superman role 
Last year I, as John Cena fan, was "jealous" of Brayn and his history.
Brayn was the center of attention and had people had the courage to say he was being buring
This year this happens with Ambrose

You guys speak about Roman, but he has not character, he has not stories.

Yes he will win RR, yes he will be champion in WW. 
And?

He will have the title but will not have character.
He lost once and the mystical in Roman disappears.


They are building Ambrose with foundations, with support, he could lose and still be Dean Ambrose.

They are building Roman without foundations, unsupported, if he loses once, he falls and stops being Roman Reigns

The title and winning always can not be the foundation for building a superstar, as soon as they lose, they fall

Even John Cena had foundations


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Ambrose = Bryan
Rollins = Orton

I still remember feeling the same frustration while Bryan was kept being screwed over in every PPV, then he ended feuding with Bray, then he got his revenge at WM.

Hopefully they're repeating last year process. Total lack of creativity, but whatever, if Ambrose is getting a WM like Daniel Bryan did.

Nothing is guaranteed, but one can dream 

If they're really planning to bury Ambrose and put Reigns or Cena over him, then fuck them and their stupidity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

21Blackjack said:


> And I will still bump it. He just main evented the PPV. Put on the best match of the PPV. The match ended and it was still about HIM and the new feud for him. What's the big story on RAW going to be tonight? DEAN AND BRAY. The push is still on.
> 
> I'm not a casual. I'm taking what I'm seeing and understanding what they're trying to do.
> 
> ...


Actually, I bumped it today. 

:ti


----------



## OptimalPortfolio (Oct 27, 2014)

Reptilian said:


> Ambrose = Bryan
> Rollins = Orton


Not even close. Bryan made Orton tap on RAW. Ambrose has 0 wins against Rollins.

Bryan was also allowed to go over Cena CLEAN. Not in some meaningless contract on a pole match.


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe they are protecting Rollins so Ambrose and Wyatt has a landmark fued?

It's not hard to see why they want to protect both.

TH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Thank God
> 
> You guys complain of Roman and Cena Superman treatment and then want Ambrose to be a Superman also
> 
> ...


who said they want Ambrose to get superman booking? We want him to get good booking where he wins more than he loses.
He doestn have to win 95% of his matches like Cena does and Reigns will.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

mezomi said:


> Nor should he. *Roman Regins is more over so he should get the push*. The success of that push will determine when Ambrose gets the title. He will get it eventually and I certainly did not say it would happen next year. You all are overracting.


He can't get a push which he's injured during. The push is not just in the spring. The heels run the face through the mud in the fall such that in spring when the face finally gets the upperhand in RTWM and at WM, it resonates. If the face isn't getting continually assraped without repentence in the fall and is being allowed to go over anything, you're pulling your punch and watering down the push for a quick placation of fans. 

And make no mistake, Fans will shit all over any face that tries to ride the back side payoff of the push someone has taken the front side screwing for.

Yes, that includes Roman Reigns.

Will RR be in the main event? Sure. He doesn't have a chance in hell of winning it at this point given he's missed the front half of the push.

I might also suggest that if they go that ME, that it be Triple Elimination instead of Triple Threat. So that Ambrose goes over both guys individually. Reigns for trying to ride the back half of his push, and then Rollins because he's Rollins. That lets them have the big 1v1 showdown and payoff to that specific Rollins-Ambrose feud, since its so personal.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> who said they want Ambrose to get superman booking? We want him to get good booking where he wins more than he loses.
> He doestn have to win 95% of his matches like Cena does and Reigns will.


So stop bringing Roman victories for a Ambrose discussion


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The reation would be epic if ambrose lost again bray too :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> The reaction WILL be epic WHEN Ambrose loses again to Bray too :lol


*FIXED. Though it won't be from me. I'll just sit back with the snacks next time opcorn*


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Actually, I bumped it today.
> 
> :ti


What's so funny? Did he say something wrong there?


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Yes people thought that, there was some Dean is getting a rocket push thread someone liked to bump after a few Raws were centered around him. It was common sense that he would be one of the guys that would be focused on with the roster so thin; many just assumed they were planning big things for him and forget that the actual top faces were injured.


That was just 1 guy haha. To be fair _most_ Ambrose fans know his place, the upper mid card. The only reason it doesn't seem that way is because you have people (who aren't even fans of Ambrose) constantly talking about his booking, how bad it is, how WWE doesn't value him, and that he's buried. That in turn forces his marks to come out and refute it and say the opposite. "No Ambrose is not buried, yes WWE does values him look what he's doing" etc. It makes it seem like we're saying he's getting a "rocket push" or he's above Cena or something when we're really just defending his situation(s) and saying he's doing great and in a great spot right now, he's not freaking buried lol.

But yeah, we know the deal. Which is why you see quite a few satisfied marks in this thread because they're just happy with _right now_ and some try to rain on their parade.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> What's so funny? Did he say something wrong there?


Plenty and the idea behind that thread hasn't come to fruition.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *FIXED. Though it won't be from me. I'll just sit back with the snacks next time opcorn*


Just be prepared for it. This isn't a fucking feud he's having with Bray Wyatt. He's going to lose every single match with Wyatt pre-Rumble and they won't see each other again after that. He's basically MR. WM MITB at this point where it doesn't matter if he loses, and in fact.. the worse you can screw him over, the better. So he'll be whoring himself out putting Bray over as a badass heel the next month or two at SS and TLC. But he won't be winning anything.

In return, he needs to get through it while still looking solid as the screwed-over face, and he'll get the win at the ME @ WrestleMania 31. Bray should be getting lots of Authority help in these wins, so its clear who is behind this. You want him being continually screwed in worse and worse ways to generate sympathy and feelings of injustice, not losing clean or some other fuckery like that(although I wouldn't put it past them). They just have to be sure they don't kill the momentum and deflate the push while screwing him royally.


----------



## stylesclash360 (Jan 13, 2012)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Stupid booking is stupid, a urinage/Rock Bottom is Ambroses kryptonite, not a rehashed Foley bump, not numerous chairshots, not an elbow through a table on the outside...a urinage.


I didn't have a problem with the Wyatt shenanigans, but whose idea was it to end the match with an Urinagi? That was just fucking lame. They were cinder-blocks right beside them, and it's baffling that they went unused.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

"Don't worry, be patient. WWE will come through!", the defenders said after



> - Ambrose lost MITB
> 
> - didn't get to wrestle at Battleground
> 
> ...


And now he just lost the big fight feel match that he should've won. Enough is fucking *ENOUGH!
*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> "Don't worry, be patient. WWE will come through!", the defenders said after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*There are still "Wait and See" people in this very thread. They will never learn.
*


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> "Don't worry, be patient. WWE will come through!", the defenders said after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They got months of this coming for you, hotshot. By the time they get done with him he's going to have 3 assholes and you'll be crying about why they didn't use any Jelly.

The answer? Because its the fall. Wait for the payoff in the spring.. its only $9.99!


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

It's some kind of psychiatric phenomenon is going with "wait and see" Ambrose's marks.
They just refuse to take things for what they are.
And as it get worse and worse with every month they only getting stronger in believe that everything is going to be allright and all of this is just some kind of a tricky plan to put Ambrose on top.
As Ambrose-Rollins feud ended let's look at some facts. Like the scoreboard:

-Ambrose lost at MITB
-Ambrose lost at Battleground
-Ambrose lost at Summerslam
-Ambrose lost at Raw after Summerslam
-Ambrose lost at HIAC

Seems like 0:5 isn't it? 
Well, maybe this is not really illustrating the dynamics of the feud. Let's look at minor battles and see how many times each of them took other guy out:
Ambrose planted Rollins with Dirty Deeds: 1 time. Not bad for 6 monthes, huh? But still hadn't took him out.
Rollins curb stomped Ambrose... uhm... well there is not enough space on the internet to write this number down so I'll just list objects Ambrose's head was curb stomped through:

-ring math
-steel steps
-huge box backstage
-announce table
-concrete floor
-money in the bank briefcase
-steel chair
-cinderblocks

Maybe I'm just cherry picking minor facts that make Ambrose look weak? Who knows, let's look at bigger picture. Lets look at basic plot of the feud:

Rollins stabs his Shield brothers in the back and sells out to the Autority. Ambrose and Reigns make an wov to get revange on Rollins. Reigns does. It took 3 weeks and 1 match for him. Ambrose after 6 months fails to win the match or even beat Rollins up for once.

This feud is a sad story about a crazy idiot who runs head first into the wall over and over again for everyone's amusement. It's about a dangerous sick guy who promised to disfigure his opponent slowly turning out into a pathetic looser with the most sick and twisted thing he's able to do is to spray a ketchup.

Yet there are shitloads of Ambrose fans who think that his booking is good. What can I say that is your choice. Just remember in 6 monthes when Ambrose will be a star in a Second Annual Andre The Giand Memorial Battle Royal ("The lunatic is going crazy here!' M.Cole) you should not blame WWE for that. They were perfectly honest with you about how much value they see in Dean Ambrose all the way.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

A win or a loss doesn't matter if the character is booked to look badass and trolls the most hated guy (kayfabe - aside from Rusev) on the roster.

Anyone will get face pops if their character is booked that way. Win or lose, he has very favorable booking.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Yeah I can't really defend this booking. While I'm happy to see Bray back, it still doesn't make sense to have Dean lose like that.
I really hope we get a clear explanation soon. Knowing this company, it won't be "soon".


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *There are still "Wait and See" people in this very thread. They will never learn.
> *


And there are people like yourself that somehow think WWE Booking is Rocket Science and that it needs to be dumbed down by bringing Russo back. Feuds are what people do when they aren't getting a major WWE promotion push. 

When they are getting that push, the heels get put over first by running the face completely down to generate sympathy and feelings of injustice(which apparently they're doing a mighty good job of pulling out of you), and then the face finally overcomes(yay... omg I never thought he'd do it!) and dominates for a period of time. 

But they do not trade wins as if this were a feud, because this is a different style of push than simply feud wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *There are still "Wait and See" people in this very thread. They will never learn.
> *


yeah exactly. Just like oh wait and see, Sandow losing to Cena (MITB cash in) won't bury him, it will move him on to bigger and better things and the main event.

And now look at Sandow. He is way more talented than the Miz and Sandow is the Miz's shadow


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, it only took a whole fucking year!

- Vic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah exactly. Just like oh wait and see, Sandow losing to Cena (MITB cash in) won't bury him, it will move him on to bigger and better things and the main event.
> 
> And now look at Sandow. He is way more talented than the Miz and Sandow is the Miz's shadow


*There will be a "SANDOWMANIA" anniversary thread at midnight :hunter*


----------



## OptimalPortfolio (Oct 27, 2014)

Ambrose has awful fans on this forum. Every single one of you who consider yourselves Ambrose fans and are still blind to his burial shouldn't even be considered real fans. You're more like admirers. 

I would say that Ambrose is screwed and that the fans will never stand up for him and never force the WWE's hand. But it wasn't any of you basement dwelling virgins who did that for Bryan. It was the people who actually paid to go to the live events and have some understanding of professional wrestling and can easily spot booking errors.

It's still unlikely that shows will be hijacked (because that was a once in a life time scenario) but I'm glad that we don't have to rely on you people for it to happen.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

OptimalPortfolio said:


> Ambrose has awful fans on this thread. Every single one of you who consider yourselves Ambrose fans and are still blind to his burial shouldn't even be considered real fans. You're more like admirers.
> 
> I would say that Ambrose is screwed and that the fans will never stand up for him and never force the WWE's hand. But it wasn't any of you basement dwelling virgins who did that for Bryan. It was the people who actually paid to go to the live events and have some understanding of professional wrestling and can easily spot booking errors.
> 
> It's still unlikely that shows will be hijacked (because that was a once in a life time scenario) but I'm glad that we don't have to rely on you people for it to happen.


In my world, main eventing a PPV with Cena v. Orton on it =/= burial. But what the heck? I guess you and your buddy Mark will stop watching so that'll show those big meanies!


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Not to down the fans or anything but at SOME point, something has to set in, where you tell yourself: *"This shit is getting stupid"*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Not to down the fans or anything but at SOME point, something has to set in, where you tell yourself: *"This shit is getting stupid"*


I was saying that as soon as Ambrose came back and started squirting Rollins with mustard and ketchup. They made for that(mostly) at HIAC when they let him main event a PPV with Cena v. Orton on it.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

His booking has been better than Reigns, and that's saying something.

The entire feud should have been Reigns-Rollins from the beginning, but instead Ambrose was the one to get a stable 5 month marquee feud with the red hot heel Rollins, in the middle of which he got tons of mic time to solidify his mic work and tons of prime time matches to solidify his ring work. To put it bluntly, he FAILED to make an impact in both the aspects. 

Besides that he got a short feud in between with the holy cow Cena himself, the face of the company. He got the opportunity to go head to head 3 times in a row on the mic with Cena and everytime he ended up embarrassing himself. At the end he BEAT..read BEAT the face of the company in the main event of the A show RAW.(To all the *BOOOOOOO THAT WAS NOT A CLEAN WIN AS HE DIDN'T PIN HIM* clan why don't you tell me the number of clean losses Cena has had to people yet to be a world championship in the past 10 years? You get the point). Hell Cena even called him "the brightest young star" to go along with it. Doesn't seem like bad booking to me.

Now compare it with Reigns, who was direction-less for most of the time post the Shield, first he seemed to forget that the Shield betrayal even happened and then faced Orton in a half-baked feud with did little for him except the win at SummerSlam, a match he did great in.( still waiting for a memorable Ambrose non gimmick match).

Then when Ambrose got off TV, Reigns, in his first day feuding with Rollins made a bigger impact then anything Ambrose could have ever made. He comprehensively took on the entire Authority and came across as a genuine threat unlike Ambrose who just keep giving even more f'palming moments every week with his over-acting. There was genuine hype in his feud and could have done wonders for both parties if given more time.

To conclude, Ambrose got a pretty good push, there is no limit to "pushing", even if he beat Cena clean with the finger poke of doom, people would have found a way to complain. The honeymoon's over, now time to go back and grind it out once again to the top or else be another Ziggler.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> His booking has been better than Reigns, and that's saying something.
> 
> The entire feud should have been Reigns-Rollins from the beginning, but instead Ambrose was the one to get a stable 5 month marquee feud with the red hot heel Rollins, in the middle of which he got tons of mic time to solidify his mic work and tons of prime time matches to solidify his ring work. To put it bluntly, he FAILED to make an impact in both the aspects.
> 
> ...


Ambrose had some great matches on Smackdown, if you want gimmickless one then the one he had with Bray and another with Barrett.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *There are still "Wait and See" people in this very thread. They will never learn.
> *


Why do you care that much tho? Let us enjoy our little Dean while you go on enjoy... yeah Sasha Banks for the time being I guess..


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah because the "Wait and See" mentality worked out so well for Zack Ryder, Antonio Cesaro, and Bray Wyatt.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not all the bad, I think the problem is, alot of you Ambrose fans had set yourself up for the idea that Ambrose could actually win the Rumble and face Lesnar at Mania. There's absolutely no chance that was ever going to happen, even with Reigns and Bryan out they would give the rub to Orton or Sheamus ahead of Dean. I'm sure Ambrose's time will come but it's not now.

You also have to bear in my mind that like it or not, Seth Rollins is going to be WWE Champ before Ambrose, that's just a fact. Due to this he is going to be protected and while I think Ambrose should have got one victory somewhere in the feud, it's not the end of the world. 

They'll feud again in the future and the stakes will be even more higher and Ambrose will get his win.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Yeah because the "Wait and See" mentality worked out so well for Zack Ryder, Antonio Cesaro, and Bray Wyatt.


I like how "wait and see" is now attached to every failed WWE project now.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I liked last night's ending. His recent "wacky antics" might have left something to be desired in the feud, but in terms of booking, he's been fine.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

In fairness he's been screwed out of the win three times, he hasn't lost clean which is traditional underdog booking, much similar to Bryan's underdog booking. He lost a huge number of times, in fact he lost clean to Wyatt at the Rumble, but in the end he had his moment. I expect that to happen with Ambrose. I think they go back to this feud and Ambrose will eventually get his big win, possibly even when Rollins is champion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> I like how "wait and see" is now attached to every failed WWE project now.


*
Zack Ryder was actually the one doing the waiting and seeing. He said this on Jericho's podcast. "This is going somewhere, right?" He thought like you and it ended up ruining his career.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Zack Ryder was actually the one doing the waiting and seeing. He said this on Jericho's podcast. "This is going somewhere, right?" He thought like you and it ended up ruining his career.*



Whatcha talking about? I think Zack Ryder's career is perfectly fin- *LAUGHS OUT INSANELY LOUD*

...yeah no.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Well yes he lost due to shenanigans, but does that necessarily mean he's going to lose fans, that people won't watch his matches, won't cheer him? I don't think so. He certainly wasn't Booker T'd at WM19.

You could turn this whole thing around and say, 'Uh Rollins is so awesome but has looked like crap in this whole feud, he can only win matches with the briefcase or from help with Kane, the stooges etc etc.'


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Whatcha talking about? I think Zack Ryder's career is perfectly fin- *LAUGHS OUT INSANELY LOUD*
> 
> ...yeah no.


I know, right? Who knew that a comedy midcarder could've gone horribly wrong? :evil


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> I know, right? Who knew that a comedy midcarder could've gone horribly wrong? :evil


One of the most over guys in recent years :toomanykobes. Had his name chanted during a Rock promo after his first match in MSG. Don't think it matters if he was a midcard comedy guy, dude was seriously over with every crowd.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> I know, right? Who knew that a comedy midcarder could've gone horribly wrong? :evil



Watch him crash!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> One of the most over guys in recent years :toomanykobes. Had his name chanted during a Rock promo after his first match in MSG. Don't think it matters if he was a midcard comedy guy, dude was seriously over with every crowd.


Point is, no matter how over he is, I think they're going take more care of a guy who main evented a PPV, with another non-established main eventer over ORTON AND CENA, over someone with a ceiling.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fucking do it. I can't remember a single time in history where a heel went over 3-0. THREE TO ZERO in a feud and completely DOMINATED EVERY ASPECT OF IT. Even I thought this company couldn't be stupid enough to do it. That just goes to show you what they think of him. I fucking DARE you to defend this bullshit.
> 
> 
> We were told Ambrose is being built as the #2 babyface
> ...


Oh my god, where to start with this crap.

1, Ambrose dominated HIAC and only lost because of interference. He lost nothing because of that. If he had lost clean i'd agree.
2, I strongly believe that Ambrose faces Rollins at Wrestlemania and beats him. WWE wants you to be mad that Ambrose lost and that we didn't get the closure of the feud. It's the same with Bryan's booking, WWE wanted you to be mad that he lost etc. because it made the payoff of his WM wins even better.

You need to look at the bigger picture here. Ambrose lost because of outside interference when he had the match won. He is definitely going over Rollins at Mania.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> Oh my god, where to start with this crap.
> 
> 1, Ambrose dominated HIAC and only lost because of interference. He lost nothing because of that. If he had lost clean i'd agree.
> 2, I strongly believe that Ambrose faces Rollins at Wrestlemania and beats him. WWE wants you to be mad that Ambrose lost and that we didn't get the closure of the feud. It's the same with Bryan's booking, WWE wanted you to be mad that he lost etc. because it made the payoff of his WM wins even better.
> ...


1. Rollins dominated the feud, he was allowed to do finishers and weapon shots, whereas Ambrose has been doing soft punches and childish pranks.

2. Batista was meant to win at Mania, I thought everyone knew. Ambrose doesn't have a Bryan-esque following, so the WWE don't care about him.

Definitely going over Rollins at 'Mania? Based on what are you making that assumption ?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Has to be said... but first segment of Raw did nothing for Ambrose and actually treeated him more like shit. Hell, didn't even mention Wyatt and... I just can't anymore. There is no defending this and Raw has already proven it.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Has to be said... but first segment of Raw did nothing for Ambrose and actually treeated him more like shit. Hell, didn't even mention Wyatt and... I just can't anymore. There is no defending this and Raw has already proven it.


heels cheating to win and then pretending like they didn't cheat to win..

that's how things work


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Has to be said... but first segment of Raw did nothing for Ambrose and actually treeated him more like shit. Hell, didn't even mention Wyatt and... I just can't anymore. There is no defending this and Raw has already proven it.


Tonight, it has seemed like Cena/Orton closed #HIAC and Seth is the one being put over as the "future" and "standard bearer".


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Not bad. Bit of an awkward start and I was disappointed that we didn't get an actual match between Dean and Cesaro.

bama


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah.. that was horrid. Dean is in limbo officially. What a fucking waste.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Yeah.. that was horrid. Dean is in limbo officially. What a fucking waste.


And if you think it's horrid, Dean winning at HIAC wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## OptimalPortfolio (Oct 27, 2014)

They view him as a mere afterthought now. Which is exactly what I expected to happen after he lost his feud. 

His career is over.

This show is becoming more unwatchable every week.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

RR said:


> 2. Batista was meant to win at Mania, I thought everyone knew. Ambrose doesn't have a Bryan-esque following, so the WWE don't care about him.


Er no, it was a rumour made up by the IWC. No substance to it.


----------



## OptimalPortfolio (Oct 27, 2014)

Even Ziggler gets to pin Kane. Ambrose lost clean to him a few months ago and has constantly failed to beat him on numerous occasions.

Ambrose is even lower on the totem pole than Ziggler. Wow!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

According to the "Wait and see" group, I'm supposed to love everything the company does! Gotcha.



> You need to look at the bigger picture here.


Good fucking God, its always the bigger picture with you!



> Ambrose lost because of outside interference when he had the match won.


Yeah, sure. Its only the 5th PPV in row. Let's another do 5! Its cool.



> He is definitely going over Rollins at Mania.


And if it doesn't happen, you're still to going to try and spin it! Get the fuck out of here.

- Vic


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I think everyone's being a little over-dramatic here with Ambrose. There are 2 schools of thought when it comes to the ending of last nights match. Is the fall/dead period a PERFECT opportunity to showcase Rollins/Ambrose as the MAIN attraction and a good time to have a legit ending at Survivor Series (what used to be a major PPV)? Or do you save it for Wrestlemania? Hopefully the decision isn't neither, but I'm guessing the WWE decided to go with option 2. Rollins vs. Ambrose at WM31, makes a lot of sense, but it's VERY hard to keep a feud going for a whole year these days.

What the WWE is REALLY REALLY bad at right now is stretching stories out. After Rollins turns on the Shield, why have Reigns/Ambrose split right away? You killed many months of storyline involving the 3 of them! Why? You could have done things like, Ambrose doesn't trust Reigns (doesn't trust anyone anymore), you could do tag team matches for a bit. Or at the very least keep Ambrose/Reigns as friends.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

A feud with Bray Wyatt could bring out the more psychotic side of Dean Ambrose that the WWE eschewed in favor of green mist and hot-dog carts. It could be good. Maybe.


----------

